# Warum macht man sowas?



## Selenor (31. März 2009)

Ich möchte gerade, weils mir in den Sinn gekommen ist, einfach mal ein oder zwei schöne Geschichten aus den letzten Monaten WoW erzählen, die mich alle zu ähnlichen Fragen führen, nämlich denen, warum scheinbar es scheinbar so unendlich viel Spaß macht andere Spieler zu ganken, Lowies zu killen oder den Magier da vorn umzubrezeln, der sich wohl etwas verschätzt hat und nach einem Kampf mit 2000 Leben und ohne Mana da steht und sich freut das er endlich regenerieren kann.

Nur zwei Dinge vorne weg:
1.Ich nenne keine Namen, Rassen oder Fraktionen, da ich weiß, dass das, was ich beschreibe, auf beiden Seiten auftritt und ich nicht möchte das spätestens der dritte Beitrag ein "Klar, das die Horde wieder gankt" oder ein "Tja, Allis können es eben nicht alleine" geflame wird.

2.Ich habe absolut nichts gegen open-pvp, wenn es wenigstens einigermaßen fair zugeht. Im Gegenteil, das 1 gg. 1 gegen den Jäger der einem gerade den Questmob vor der Nase weggehauen hat, oder das 5 gg 5 wenn sich zwei Gruppen zufällig vor ner Instanz treffen macht mir sogar Spaß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu den Geschichten:
Die erste spielt vor einiger Zeit in Tanaris, genauer in den Höhlen der Zeit. In Dalaran gab man uns den Auftrag einen Beweis für das Ableben von Mal'Ganis zu bringen. Eine mutige Truppe war schnell gefunden und so brachen ein Krieger, eine Hexe, ein Jäger, ein Schamane und ich, meines Zeichens Schurke, von Dalaran auf in die Höhlen der Zeit. 
Während der Drache mich nun nach unten flog und näher unserem Ziel brachte, stellt ich fest, das meine Ausrüstung leider etwas beschädigt war. Ich ritt also noch schnell zum Schmied, während sich der Rest der Gruppe auf den Weg in die Instanz machte. 
Vor dem Eingang in das alte Stratholme stand eine Gruppe der anderen Fraktion, aber, oh wunder, meine vier Gruppenkameraden konnten unbehelligt passieren. Als ich nun kurz darauf meiner Gruppe folgen wollte, hatte ich, mit den Gedanken vielleicht auch bereits bei Chromie, die andere Gruppe fast völlig vergessen. Aber da meine Gruppe gut vorbei gekommen war hatte sie vielleicht auch kein Interesse an PvP, so zumindest meine Hoffnung. 
Diese Hoffnung zerbrach, als ich in die Zauberreichweite des Magiers kam... Dem nun folgenden Feuerball, mehreren DoTs eines Hexers, dem Todesgriff eines Todesritters, so wie dem Ansturm eines Kriegers, dem noch ein paar harte Schläge folgten, hatten meine Lebenspunkte wenig entgegenzusetzen, weswegen sie recht schnell auf null waren und ich mich beim Geistheiler wiederfand.
Nachdem ich die paar Meter zurückgelegt hatte, die mich von meinem Leichnam trennten, war ich nun nicht wieter überrascht, das alle fünf Mitglieder der anderen Gruppe auf meinem Leichnam standen und offenbar Ausschau nach mir hielten. 
Nachdem ich mich wieder belebt hatte und in den Schatten verschwunden war, schwärmten der Krieger und der Todesritter auch sofort aus um zu suchen, wo ich wohl sein könnte. Ich für meinen Teil hatte kein Interesse an einem weiteren Duell 1 gg 5 und verschwand in der Instanz.

_Dies ist eins von hunderten von Beispielen bei denen ich mich jedesmal frage, warum gehen so viele Leute gerne in Gruppen auf einzelne los, aber scheinbar nicht auf andere Gruppen. Traut man sich nicht anders, oder macht es schlicht und einfach mehr Spaß, wenn man mit fünf auf einen geht?
_
Die zweite Geschichte fasse ich etwas kürzer:
Hier geht es um einen Twink von mir, die mal Heilpriesterin werden soll. Zu dem Zeitpunkt von dem ich erzähle, war die Kleine gerade so etwa um Level 35. Ich bin mit ihr also nach Tirisfal und wollte mir, unter Begleitung einer Level 80er Eule, einmal die Kathedrale näher anschauen. 
Da die Eule sich etwas Zeit ließ, war ich einige Zeit vor ihr am Versammlungsstein. Während ich nun also wartete nährte sich mir eine andere Gestalt, nachdem ich sie einmal näher betrachtet hatte, stellte ich fest, das es ein Paladin mit etwa 18000 Leben, 5500Mana und natürlich für mich Level ??? war. 
Das folgende muss ich wohl nicht näher beschreiben, auf jedenfall landete ich mal wieder auf dem Friedhof. Nachdem ich zu meiner Leiche zurückgekehrt war, war der Vergelter verschwunden. Zumindest dachte ich das, bis ich mich wieder belebt hatte, und der Paladin aus einer Ecke hervorsprang und mich wieder einmal niedermetzelte. Das Theater hatte Gott sei Dank ein Ende, als die Eule kam und den Paladin lang genug beschäftige und schließlich auch besiegte, so dass ich flüchten konnte.

_Was mich zu der zweiten Frage führt: Warum killt man so gerne Lowies? Ich meine, fühlt man sich dann besser, wenn man dem anderen, der 45Level unter einem ist, gezeigt hat was ne Harke ist? Fühlt man sich besonders stark? Oder machts einfach mehr Spaß wenn man wehrlose abschlachtet? Oder täusch ich mich und es haben nur einfach alle so viel Gefühl für ihre Fraktion, das nur ein toter Gegner ein guter Gegner ist und man deswegen auch die wehrlosen, die unbeteiligten und am besten auch die die afk sind niedermetzlen muss

PS: Ich nehm mich bei einigen Sachen nicht raus, auch ich hab, wenn ich mich geärgert habe, mal den einen oder anderen Lowie über den Jordan geschickt. Aber wenn, dann einmal im Vorbeilaufen quasi. Das stundenlange rumsitzen auf Leichen finde ich einfach nur zum kotzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Caps-lock (31. März 2009)

> Warum killt man so gerne Lowies?


Weil es die Spielmechanik zulässt !


----------



## Alyxa (31. März 2009)

warum tötet man schwächere/Leute in Unterzahl?
Fragst du das ernsthaft? ich mein bist du wirklich so naiv?

Geht ne Gruppe Betrunkener/Idioten in ner dunklen Gasse auf ne Gruppe andrer (normaler) Leute los? im Normalfall nicht.
Geht ne Gruppe Betrunkener/Idioten in ner dunklen Gasse auf ein einzelnes, wehrloses Opfer los? aber klar doch.

Wenn man bewusst PvP macht geht man das Risiko ein geschlagen zu werden, aber will man einfach nur andre metzeln tut man das mit möglichst geringem Risiko sprich auf die schwächeren, das is überall so nicht nur in WoW...

Und nochwas: bei solchen Beschwerden stelle ich mir immer die Frage: Warum spielen solche Leute auf nem PvP Server? Auf nem PvE server gibts sowas nicht, da gibts nur "bewusstes" PvP.


----------



## Targuss (31. März 2009)

Mich nervts, doch umso lustiger find ichs dann, wenn der "Ganker" aufs Maul kriegt. Wenn ich es noch schaffe, ihn zu töten, obwohl er mich angreift, als ich gerade einen Mob am Arsch habe, 5% Mana habe und 50% hp. Denen opfere ich dann auch gerne ein wenig Zeit, um sie noch ein paar weitere Male zu töten.
Genauso wie denen, die mich angreifen obwohl ich ihnen zuvor freundlich Hallo sage, was sie natürlich brav erwiedern.

Das schönste allerdings war, als ich mit lvl 56 in der Kapelle des hoffnungsvollen Lichts stand. Level 80er Mage, meinte mich angreifen zu müssen. Er castet... ich zünde Eisbarriere und manschild, überlebe seinen Frostfeuerblitz knapp, während  die Wachen ihn totprügeln. Aber nein, das ist nicht gnug, der selbe Spieler versucht das noch 3 mal, jedesmal mit dem selben Erfolg. Fand ich ganz amüsant, und ein /rofl konnte ich mir leider auch nicht mehr verkneifen, bios ich irgendwann fortritt, froh über den "Make Love, not Warcraft" Erfolg.


----------



## Taniquel (31. März 2009)

das sind imho genau wie die x9 pvp twinks leute die jeden tag ob in der schule oder im job permanent  runtergemacht werden . in wow haben sie dann mal die chance zurück zu  schlagen . ist zwar erbärmlich , aber wer es braucht, naja jeder wie er am besten kann^^


----------



## Hoku (31. März 2009)

Ich hab mir jetzt die beiden Storys nicht durchgelesen, kennt man ja sowieso zur Genüge... Und ich kann dazu nur zwei Dinge sagen:
1. Im Krieg geht es nunmal nicht fair zu, und so lange es die Spielmechanik erlaubt, werden andere dich nunmal killen und ganken, egal wie grau deine Stufe für sie ist oder wie low dein Leben.
2. Wenn es dich so sehr stört, geh einfach auf einen PvE-Server, dort kann dir keiner was, so lange du es nicht selbst provozierst... (BG/Feindliche Hauptstadt besuchen, PvP anmachen, usw...)


----------



## Selenor (31. März 2009)

Alyxa schrieb:


> Geht ne Gruppe Betrunkener/Idioten in ner dunklen Gasse auf ne Gruppe andrer (normaler) Leute los? im Normalfall nicht.
> Geht ne Gruppe Betrunkener/Idioten in ner dunklen Gasse auf ein einzelnes, wehrloses Opfer los? aber klar doch.



Also vergleichst du die WoW-Spieler mit Gruppen von Besoffenen? Das erklärt natürlich einiges... xD


----------



## puremorgi (31. März 2009)

Mir für meinen Teil macht es einfach Spass mal 'n Lowie beim farmen abzuschlachten. Aber ich camp ihn jetzt nich. 

Wieso es mir Spass macht? Auch in WoW gibt es 'nen gewisses Gefühl von "Dominanz". Und als OnlyPvP Spieler besteht das Spiel für mich halt aus dem in den Boden rammen von anderen Spielern, ob low, ob highskilled, ob bg, arena oder open pvp, is doch egal. Auch wenn es andere nervt, sollen sie halt auf nem PvE Realm spielen.

um einen sehr bekannten Schurken Kollegen zu zitieren

"Wieso ich sie dennoch umhaue? Weil ich es kann!" + wenn die umloggen auf den Main, haut man einfach den auch um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dennis118 (31. März 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7n83NpZggMI


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (31. März 2009)

PvE Server und schon hat man diese Probleme nicht.


----------



## NoFlame (31. März 2009)

entweder machste PvP flagg aus wenn du auf einen pve server spielst, oder du transt auf nen pve server wenn du sowas nicht verkraftest^^


----------



## Trollrott (31. März 2009)

Das Video.......LOOOOL.

Aber recht hatt er ......

MIMIMI


----------



## justindejong (31. März 2009)

tatsache ist nunmal das horde und allianz in diesem spiel verfeindet sind und tatsache ist auch das WOW ein rollenspiel ist, in dem ich mich in einen charakter hineinversetzt. Ich spiele horde und ich mag allis nicht, das heißt nicht das ich etwas gegen den spieler hab der am anderen ende der leitung sitzt oder damit irgendwelchen hass auf anderen leute im RL kompensieren muss. Aber ein gewisser "hass" besteht zwischen den fraktionen einfach und das ganze gehört zum spiel dazu und macht es interesanter und lustiger. 

Ich mag es auch nicht wenn mich ein alli killed, ich mag es auch nicht bei bosskämpfen zu whipen, aber wäre jeder boss nach dem ersten try down (wie es momentan ja leider schon fast der fall ist) würde es mir auch keinen spass machen, versuch es mal von der seite zu sehn, es ärgert dich zwar ein bisschen, aber ohne die andere fraktion die dich manchmal bisschen ärgert und wo du auch die möglichkeit hast mal nen anderen bisschen zu ärgern wär das ganze doch nur halb so lustig. 

Und wenn dir das überhaupt nicht passt dann musst du halt auf nen pve server gehn....dafür gibst diese ja.


----------



## Wolfi1899 (31. März 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCayacFcCX4...feature=related


das ist besser


----------



## Erital (31. März 2009)

...Hach ja, wenn ich sowas lese wünsch ich mir doch das alte Ehre-System zurück... mit der netten Zusatzoption der unehrenhaften Siege beim Lowies-killen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Frage mich sowieso warum das entfernt wurde...

Aber trotzalledem, bin ich auch eher einer der Spieler die bei einem corpse-camper umloggen und den Typ mit dem Main wegnatzen. Okay, wenn ich mal so blöd bin und aus Unachtsamkeit in ein gegnerisches Lager laufe, eventuell aus Reflex eine Wache zurück hau, infolge Dessen PvP-geflagged bin und als Quittung von einem Spieler der gegnerischen Fraktion kaputt gehauen werde... Das kann ich verkraften, da es ja meine eigene Blödheit war. 
Aber wenn der Spieler dann noch meint er müsse meinem Kadaver campen, da die ihm dabei gut geschriebenen Kills das Blut aus dem Kopf in Richtung südlicher Equator pumpen... Da versteh ich dann keinen Spaß mehr.

Und warum die sowas machen...? Ja ich denke puremorgi hat es schon ganz gut beantwortet... Weil sie es können!, bzw. ich würd es noch etwas erweitern und hinzufügen:" Weil sie in dem Moment in der Lage dazu sind!"
Die Utopie vom ehrenhaften Verhalten der Mit- und Gegenspieler ist doch längst verflogen und wird sich miener Meinung nach auch nicht so schnell wieder einstellen.
Und die Antwort  auf die weiterführende Frage was es ihnen bringt habe ich ja schon etwas weiter oben beantwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ach ja und @Dennis118... Bist schon n Toller...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aitaro (31. März 2009)

weil dadurch der e-peniz um 10cm wächst!


----------



## Thrungal (31. März 2009)

fand das sehr witzig, als ein anscheinend nicht so heller Ally versucht hat, mich im Horde-Gebiet zu hauen.

Also der Bub mit Lvl ?? springt ca 5 min an meiner Seite (Jäger-Twink), um endlich n Schaden abzubekommen, um mich zu löffeln, hat vllt auch darauf gehofft, dass mein Pet auf aggro gestellt is....

Was macht der De*p schliesslich??

Versucht, in die Flugbahn meiner Pfeile zu springen :-D  da konnte ich leider für ne zeit nicht mehr spielen und musste mich selbst "rofln", wie man das heute so sagt.....

Ein Spass!!


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (31. März 2009)

auf deine frage hin lieber threadersteller: "warum macht man sowas?"

antworte ich mal: "damit du dich wundern kannst."


----------



## Genomchen (31. März 2009)

Hm, ich hab zwei 80er Chars die sehr gut Equipped sind. Einen DK und eine Hexe. Ich kenne das Problem beim besten Willen nicht. Gut manchmal passiert es mir schon, dass bei ner Quest nen Gegner meint, mich ganken zu müssen, aber dann logg ich je nach Klasse auf einen meiner 80er und hau den Ganker weg und jag ihn vom Spot in die Wüste.
Und in der Tat, stört dich das, dann wechsel auf nen PVE Server. PVP Server sind nunmal genau für solche Zwecke gedacht und zwar das man immer und überall den Gegner bei Herzenslaune attakieren kann (außer in Feindgebiet oder neutralen Zonen).


----------



## Nemesoth (31. März 2009)

Taniquel schrieb:


> das sind imho genau wie die x9 pvp twinks leute die jeden tag ob in der schule oder im job permanent  runtergemacht werden . in wow haben sie dann mal die chance zurück zu  schlagen . ist zwar erbärmlich , aber wer es braucht, naja jeder wie er am besten kann^^



Ja das ist frust und zu kleine Extremitäten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Tipp, ins Forum Namen Posten und Kopfgeld aussetzten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hangatyr (31. März 2009)

Tja der Mensch (hinter der Tastatur) ist böse, ungerecht und eigennützig.

Zum ersten Fall: klassischer Fall von Gruppenzwang unter Herdentieren, einer beginnt "Kraft seiner Wassersuppe" und die anderen Schafe blöken mit. 

der zweite Fall: unangebrachte Arroganz. Das war sicher ein Typ der das vergelten wollte was ihm Blizzard jahrelang angetan hat, eine belächelte Klasse im PvP zu spielen die mit WotLK zur Facerollklasse mutierte. Mangelhafter Skill muss an Lowies trainiert werden, dachte die leuchtende Blechdose sicherlich.


OpenPvP betreibe ich gern, solange es fair ist & sich 1vs1 gestaltet. Es heisst ja "ehrenhafter Sieg" doch viele haben weder Ehre im Leib noch die Chance auf einen fairen Sieg, mangels Skill´s, Hirn & oder Verständnis. damit muss man leben im Game.

so long


PS: ach die mimimi-Poster sind zu 100% die hier angeprangerte Sorte Spieler.


----------



## Petrerus (31. März 2009)

Vielleicht liegt es ja einfach nur daran, daß diese Leute Minderwertigkeitsprobleme haben?! 
Mir fällt es immer mehr auf, daß Leute, die einen gleichhohen Charakter im pvp nicht besiegen können, es entweder auf einen kleineren Char oder auf schon einen geschwächten Char abgesehen haben oder aber es mit fünf bis zehn auf einen aufnehmen können. Eine wahnsinnige Leistung. Applaus!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es ist doch genauso wie auf pve-Servern, wo es chars gibt, die gerne den Angelerfolg aus Ogrimmar oder Eisenschmiede hätten. Leider muß man dafür sehr viel Zeit aufwenden und es freut einen dann auch noch besonders, wenn man vollkommen nackt (bis auf eine Angel!), von der gegenerischen Fraktion mit fünf Leuten zu tun bekommt, die einen unbedingt töten müssen, da man ja eine soooooooooooooooooooooooo große Gefahr darstellt.
Sorry, aber sowas finde ich einfach nur lachhaft und ein kindisches Verhalten. Laßt die Leute einfach da angeln und gut ist. Nur weil ihr den Erfolg net haben möchtet, heißt es noch lange nicht, daß andere ihn nicht doch haben möchten.

bgG

Petrerus


----------



## MAczwerg (31. März 2009)

Selenor schrieb:


> Was mich zu der zweiten Frage führt: Warum killt man so gerne Lowies?



Weil ich es kann!


----------



## h4zm (31. März 2009)

Hangatyr schrieb:


> Tja der Mensch (hinter der Tastatur) ist böse, ungerecht und eigennützig.
> 
> Zum ersten Fall: klassischer Fall von Gruppenzwang unter Herdentieren, einer beginnt "Kraft seiner Wassersuppe" und die anderen Schafe blöken mit.
> 
> der zweite Fall: unangebrachte Arroganz. Das war sicher ein Typ der das vergelten wollte was ihm Blizzard jahrelang angetan hat, eine belächelte Klasse im PvP zu spielen die mit WotLK zur Facerollklasse mutierte. Mangelhafter Skill muss an Lowies trainiert werden, dachte die leuchtende Blechdose sicherlich.



Sehe ich 100% genau so.

Aber wiedermal nichts neues... Solche Geschichten tauchen jeden 2. Tag hier auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum tötet man Lowies? Weil man es kann.
Der Sinn des Lebens ist ein anderer, aber man kann es halt!

Die Möglichkeit dazu verleitet einen...


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (31. März 2009)

Ich sags so:

Für jeden Alli, den man nicht tötet, sterben 2 Hordler =)
Also, umhauen, scheißegal aufs Level.


----------



## Tikume (31. März 2009)

h4zm schrieb:


> Warum tötet man Lowies? Weil man es kann.
> Der Sinn des Lebens ist ein anderer, aber man kann es halt!
> 
> Die Möglichkeit dazu verleitet einen...



Deswegen stecken sich Leute vermutlich auch Batterien in den Penis.


----------



## Crash_hunter (31. März 2009)

Meine Freße... ES HERRSCHT KRIEG! Welt der Kriegskunst...

schon mal gesehn, dass der ein general, der 5 millionen leute unter sich hat, eine Truppe, so 100 mann, des gegners (erbittertster und einzigster Feind, schon seit jahren grollhegend) einfach so vorbei ziehen lässt, wenn er sieht? Nur weil sie in der Unterzahl sind?

Oder meinst du ein Soldat, der mit einer Schußwaffe ausgerüstet ist, ein Veteran mit erfahrung, macht vor einem gerade 18jährigen mit säbel in de hand halt?

ach ja gerade heute nacht im Fernsehn gesehn: Die böse bismark hat auch nicht vor der schwächeren Hood halt gemacht und sie mir nichts dir nichts versenkt, worauf die pösen briten, angekratz in ihrer ehre, gleich 3 Verbände Kreuzer und Schlachtschiffe schickten, 1 flugzeugträger, um die Bismark (dann auch erfolgreich) zu verseenken


----------



## Rabaz (31. März 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> PvE Server und schon hat man diese Probleme nicht.



Das schützt aber auch nicht vor den Idioten, die im RL irgendwie schlecht sozialisiert und vermutlich aus schlecht "bestückt" sind und im Spiel irgendwas kompensieren wollen. Ich frag mich zB. was das für Leute sind, die mit lvl 40+ den ganzen Abend in ner 10er Gegend (zB. Goldhain) herumlungern und da alles um sich herum zum Duell fordern.

Also es ist nicht ne Frage des Krieges zwischen den Fraktionen wie hier geantwortet wurde. Ich bin überzeugt, wenn das ginge würden einen die eigenen Leute genauso umhauen und die Antwort aufs "warum" lautet weils Schwachköpfe sind mit einem Mangel an Freunden, die mit ihnen was "richtiges" machen.


----------



## Martel (31. März 2009)

Hi, ich habe nur soweit gelesen bist da stand das du Schurke bist.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    Immer drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Nein mal im ernst, so ganz kann ich das manchmal auch nicht verstehen. Wobei, ich aus Prinzip Gnome ärger. Ist einfach so, und wenn es nur Fluch der Schwäche ist, Feen Feuer, oder sonst etwas harmloses.

Aber mal ehrlich, nach 4 1/2 Jahren WoW ( oder mehr noch seit der closed beta dabei ) ist es doch im Augenblick recht harmlos. Wo sind die 5 Epischen 60 die durch strangelthorn reiten und level 30 bashen. Die 60 die einen im dauerstun halten, da es kein DR gab. Und und und.


----------



## Tikume (31. März 2009)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> schon mal gesehn, dass der ein general, der 5 millionen leute unter sich hat, eine Truppe, so 100 mann, des gegners (erbittertster und einzigster Feind, schon seit jahren grollhegend) einfach so vorbei ziehen lässt, wenn er sieht? Nur weil sie in der Unterzahl sind?



Auch schonmal gesehen dass ein General Kinder töten lässt? 
Leider ja .. besser macht es das nicht. Und ein Spiel ist *kein* Krieg.


Aber es ist halt so:
Es wird immer Leute geben die ausnutzen was die Spielmechanik möglich macht.
Wer sich in Wow PvP flagged hat halt Pech gehabt. Am Ende kann es aber auch nicht wirklich problematisch sein 3 Minuten zu warten bis das Flag ausläuft und sich zu ressen.


----------



## MightySten (31. März 2009)

MAczwerg schrieb:


> Weil ich es kann!


Gratuliere!
Das 'weil ich es kann' Sprüchlein, das von jedem so gerne nachgesprochen wird, ist ein
ebenso armseliges und stupides "Argument" wie 'is mir egal'.

Wenn ihr Helden alles macht, was ihr könnt, dann stellt euch mal die Frage, ob es nicht
eine Herausforderung wäre, Dinge zu probieren, die ihr noch nicht könnt und dabei dazulernt?
Oder ist eine Entwicklung noch vorne/oben nicht das Richtige für diejenigen, die gerne lowies umnieten.
Vermutlich, aber jeder braucht in einer gewissen Art und Weise Befriedigung. Manche bekommen sie
eben durch lowies ganken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord_Defiler (31. März 2009)

Also ich habe es die letzte Zeit vermehrt bei den Söhnen Hodirs festgestellt, du willst schnell die Daylis abschliessen, schnetzelst einen Mob nach dem anderen und bist immer so bei 50% deiner HP.
Anfangs habe ich mit absicht keinen Angegriffen und bewusst nebeher gequestet um zu Zeigen " Hey ich lass dich problemlos Questen, lass du mich auch!" meistens klappt das auch, nur die letzten Wochen habe ich vermehrt festgestellt, dass man dan doch von hinten die Frostfires innen Arsch geknallt bekommt und dan mit der Fresse im Dreck liegt, gefolgt von einem "/Kiss" oder "/spit".
Im ersten Moment ist es ärgerlich, aber hey PvP-Server und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich habe bis jetzt so gut wie jeden 2 mal gesehen, da diejenigen ja auch die Dailys machen. Habe ich mich des öfteren einfach in der Höhle "Polieröl-Quest" auf die Lauer gelegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und siehe da, der ach so Große Roxxer lag dan auch vor mir im Dreck Uuuuuupppssssss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zur Zeit handhabe ich es so das ich alles was Rot ist einfach umboxe, wenn es nicht klappt lieg halt ich im Dreck  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber hey, ich ärgere mich schon lange nicht mehr darüber.
Es gab noch Zeiten vor dem Ehresystem, vor den Meetingstones, bevor mann Leute direkt in die Instanz Porten konnten, da haben sich dann ganze Raids vor den Instanzen belagert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wo es wirklich nicht möglich war in die Instanz zu kommen und das hat den ganzen Raid mal gute ne halbe bis dreiviertel Stunde nach hinten verlegt, das war immer ärgerlich, aber irgendwo auch wieder Lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ICh finds gut so wie es ist und es macht mir trotzdem Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timmäh (31. März 2009)

Hangatyr schrieb:


> der zweite Fall: unangebrachte Arroganz. Das war sicher ein Typ der das vergelten wollte was ihm Blizzard jahrelang angetan hat, eine belächelte Klasse im PvP zu spielen *die mit WotLK zur Facerollklasse mutierte. *Mangelhafter Skill muss an Lowies trainiert werden, dachte die leuchtende Blechdose sicherlich.



Und du willst ersthaft behaupten das alle anderen Klassen das nicht sind? (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel)

b2t: 

Also ich bin eigentlich der Typ der sich lächelt neben einen Hordler stellt und ihm nett zuwinkt oder auch mal hilft wenn es zu hart wird. Ein nettes Gefecht mit einem meiner Twinks mit einem gleichleveligem Char bin ich auch nicht abgeneigt. Aber sollte mich ein Char der 10+ Level höher als mein Twink ist, muss ich mich leider auch aufregen, auf meinen Main loggen und ihn umhauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnarak (31. März 2009)

Moin moin,

das "Problem"  mit Lowies ganken ist seit dem Aufkreuzen der DK´s leider nur noch deutlich grösser geworden ^^.


----------



## fabdiem (31. März 2009)

hmm weils witzig ist?

ist halt so aufm pvp-server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

natürlich ist immer die gefahr das absulute gimps auf level 80 gerne mal lowies gankn weil sie grad langeweile haben

aber wenn das jmd nicht anspricht kann er halt aufn pve server gehen^^

blizz hat ja mal so was angedeutet, dass auf pvp servern immer die gefahr besteht von höher leveligen charakteren umgenietet zuwerden ( das steht sogar im handbuch von wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


zitat aus dem handbuch: "Gleichzeitig steigen Risiko und Gefahr, wenn man in weiter entfernte Gebiete jenseits des Schutzes der eigenen Fraktionswachen vordringt" (Kapitel 11)


aber nichtsdestotrotz zeugt es nicht grad von freundlichkeit als 80 arme lowies zu ganken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrGimbel (31. März 2009)

Ich kenn das Problem zwar auch, und wenn mein Twink wieder einmal von einem ???-Gegner geplättet wird, nervt das ganz gewaltig. Aber wenn mein Main während der Questerei hinterrücks umgehauen wird, dann notier ich mir einfach den Namen (bzw versuch in mir zu merken) und bei der ersten Gelegenheit wird der Spieß umgedreht.

Darüberhinaus bin ich stark dafür, dass Blizz den Erfolg oder besser noch als Titel "Supersissi" einführt, für Leute, die im PvP mehr Lowies als gleichstarke killen!


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (31. März 2009)

Alle labern immer PVE Server, sind bestimmt auch die Leute die das selber machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach sein Macht Gefühl ausleben zu wollen bei einem der 20-60 lvl unter einem ist, zeigt ja wieviel Ehre ihr/man im S*** habt/hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## valibaba (31. März 2009)

Meine Twinks werden auch oft becampt... im Schlingendorntal wird das noch gerne praktiziert, oben beim rebellenlagerplatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf unserem server muss man schon glück haben in Schlingi anständig zu questen. Es ging soweit, dass ich einfach meinen Main immer in der nähe ausloggte um mich kurz um zu loggn und dem camper ne abreibung zu verpassen... leider ist mein Main PvE und ned PvP equipt, also hatte ich mit dem auch ned reale chancen xD 

Bin derzeit lvl 43 und nur mit der Freundin unterwegs auch lvl 43 ... Pala und Dudu bäumchen .... wir hauen auch jeden um den wir sehen, weils einfach spass macht... Mit meinem Main 1hitte ich auch gerne mal n lowie, aber becampe den ned weil ich weiss wie nerv tötend das ist. 

Und sonst is ja nur n spiel... ned aufregen, allenfalls ausloggen und was anderes machen, zB nach draussen an die frische luft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BIGBoomkin (31. März 2009)

Petrerus schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es ja einfach nur daran, daß diese Leute Minderwertigkeitsprobleme haben?!
> Mir fällt es immer mehr auf, daß Leute, die einen gleichhohen Charakter im pvp nicht besiegen können, es entweder auf einen kleineren Char oder auf schon einen geschwächten Char abgesehen haben oder aber es mit fünf bis zehn auf einen aufnehmen können. Eine wahnsinnige Leistung. Applaus!
> 
> 
> ...


Also erstens wenn einer aus der anderen fraktion bei uns sitzt und angelt hau ich ihn weg!!
Erstens weill er nackt ist und damit so unwissend ist und nicht weis das beim pvp kein rüßie schaden verursacht wird!!(also ein bop)
Zweitens weil ich selber das enchievment farmen will kille 50 gegner in deiner heimatstadt.
Drittens ich finde das toll open pvp in allen formen!!!


----------



## Hoku (31. März 2009)

Petrerus schrieb:


> Es ist doch genauso wie auf pve-Servern, wo es chars gibt, die gerne den Angelerfolg aus Ogrimmar oder Eisenschmiede hätten. Leider muß man dafür sehr viel Zeit aufwenden und es freut einen dann auch noch besonders, wenn man vollkommen nackt (bis auf eine Angel!), von der gegenerischen Fraktion mit fünf Leuten zu tun bekommt, die einen unbedingt töten müssen, da man ja eine soooooooooooooooooooooooo große Gefahr darstellt.



Ich komm morgen mal bei dir vorbei und werf ne Angel in deinem Aquarium aus, wenn's dir nix ausmacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nee, jetzt mal ernsthaft, wenn ein Wesen einer mir feindlich gesinnten Fraktion in meine Stadt eindringt (mir egal, aus welchen Gründen) gehe ich da natürlich druff und verteidige meine Stadt. Die Gefahr muss man im Keim ersticken... Auch wenn - oder gerade weil - die Gefahr nackt ist (warum auch immer...)

Und um nochmal das Geganke aufzugreifen (ein bis zwei mal ein und denselben niedrigstufigen Charakter zu töten, ist in meinen Augen noch kein Ganken...) - bin ich persönlich auch kein Fan von, weil ich weiß, wie sehr es einem mal auf den Sack gehen kann in bestimmten Situationen. Aber gut, selbst wenns nicht hilft auf den Main umzuloggen, macht man halt irgendwas anderes und verschiebt das Twinken, ist auch kein Weltuntergang (und definitv keinen mimimi-Thread wert).


----------



## phexus (31. März 2009)

Was hat das mit Batterien im Penis zu tun?

Ganz normal auf nem pvp Server. 
Einiges is asozial, die Spielmechanik lässt es aber zu. Blizz hat auch schon mal seine Auffassung dazu geändert. Wer auf nem pvp Server spielt, muss damit rechnen, dass pvp betrieben wird. 
Kommt mir vor, als würde jemand sich wundern, dass auf nem RP- Server RP gemacht wird...

Vielleicht bist KoS. Wenn du dich hier aufregst wegen so normalen Sachen... wer weiss, vll hast dir auch schon mal Feinde gemacht auf deinem Server.


----------



## Shubunki (31. März 2009)

...da wünsch ich mir das Reputationssystem vom guten alten UO zurück: Da konntest du wenigstens anhand des Titels sehen, das Du dem Typ lieber aus dem Weg gehen solltest.. somit haben Lowies zumindest eine Möglichkeit abzuhauen, wenn ein Lowiekiller in die Nähe kam.


----------



## Avellon (31. März 2009)

moin moin

Ich Muss auch mal dazu sagen, das die die das auf ein pve server machen einfach zu feige sind auf ein pvp server zu gehen, weil sie ganz genau wissen das da die regeln anders laufen und sie ganz gewaltig auf die löffel bekommen ich habe jeden tag auf mein pve server sone spieler und wenn ich mich mit mein holi prie hinstelle und ein hunter es nicht schaft mich umzu hauen weil ich mein dorf ferteidige und er soga von mir in andere gefilden geschigt wird kommen immer noch mehr weil er bzw sie um hilfe rufen ob woll der hunter grade 8lvl under mein 80ger holi pries ist.
ich denke das sollenge blizz nicht wieder unehrenhafte punkte ein bringt oder abzüge bringt für kills die unter lvl20 seiner lvl zahl ist wird das so weiter gehen...

mfg Avelon


----------



## Hoku (31. März 2009)

Avellon schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> Ich Muss auch mal dazu sagen, das die die das auf ein pve server machen einfach zu feige sind auf ein pvp server zu gehen, weil sie ganz genau wissen das da die regeln anders laufen und sie ganz gewaltig auf die löffel bekommen ich habe jeden tag auf mein pve server sone spieler und wenn ich mich mit mein holi prie hinstelle und ein hunter es nicht schaft mich umzu hauen weil ich mein dorf ferteidige und er soga von mir in andere gefilden geschigt wird kommen immer noch mehr weil er bzw sie um hilfe rufen ob woll der hunter grade 8lvl under mein 80ger holi pries ist.
> ich denke das sollenge blizz nicht wieder unehrenhafte punkte ein bringt oder abzüge bringt für kills die unter lvl20 seiner lvl zahl ist wird das so weiter gehen...
> ...



Ich hoffe, dir fällt mal ein sehr großer Duden auf den Kopf... :/
Und wie wollen die das auf einem PvE-Server machen? So lange man selbst sich nicht für PvP markiert, kann man ohnehin nicht angegeriffen werden, und wenn mans PvP halt anmacht - selbst Schuld. Aber auch da reicht es ja einfach 5 Minuten zu warten, fertig...


Ich verstehe gar nicht, warum das zu so einer großen Diskussion führt? Wer auf einem PvP-Server spielt, muss sich einfach im Klaren darüber sein, dass man ab und zu eben nicht ungestört leveln/farmen kann und man sich manchmal eben auch nicht vernünftig wehren kann, weil man von vielen Gegnern gleichzeitig überrant wird. Wenn man das nicht will, soll man halt auf einem PvE-Server spielen...


----------



## Lord_Defiler (31. März 2009)

Hoku schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dir fällt mal ein sehr großer Duden auf den Kopf... :/
> Und wie wollen die das auf einem PvE-Server machen? So lange man selbst sich nicht für PvP markiert, kann man ohnehin nicht angegeriffen werden, und wenn mans PvP halt anmacht - selbst Schuld. Aber auch da reicht es ja einfach 5 Minuten zu warten, fertig...
> 
> 
> Ich verstehe gar nicht, warum das zu so einer großen Diskussion führt? Wer auf einem PvP-Server spielt, muss sich einfach im Klaren darüber sein, dass man ab und zu eben nicht ungestört leveln/farmen kann und man sich manchmal eben auch nicht vernünftig wehren kann, weil man von vielen Gegnern gleichzeitig überrant wird. Wenn man das nicht will, soll man halt auf einem PvE-Server spielen...


Also da triffst du den Nagel auf dem Kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shubunki (31. März 2009)

Hoku schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dir fällt mal ein sehr großer Duden auf den Kopf... :/
> 
> 
> Ich verstehe gar nicht, warum das zu so einer großen Diskussion führt? Wer auf einem PvP-Server spielt, muss sich einfach im Klaren darüber sein, dass man ab und zu eben nicht ungestört leveln/farmen kann und man sich manchmal eben auch nicht vernünftig wehren kann, weil man von vielen Gegnern gleichzeitig überrant wird. Wenn man das nicht will, soll man halt auf einem PvE-Server spielen...



Ist meiner Meinung nach eine Frage von Anstand: ich für meinen Teil verhaue aus Prinzip keine Lowies, es sei denn, sie greifen mich an. Ist doch auch Quatsch: es bringt für das Spiel und für den Char nichts, 0, nada, garnix... das einzige ist, das dem Lowie das Leben schwer gemacht wird. .. Mann sollte mal hinterfragen, ob nicht eine gewisse Geisteshaltung ursächlich ist.  ..und sorry: " das ist der Sinn von PVP " ist in meinen Augen eine ganz blöde Ausrede.

Leider hat mein Vorredner recht: Mann kan es auf nem PvP-Server, also wird es gemacht..


----------



## Sinthorix (31. März 2009)

Rabaz schrieb:


> die im RL irgendwie schlecht sozialisiert und vermutlich aus schlecht "bestückt" sind und im Spiel irgendwas kompensieren wollen.



ROFL!!11

Ich denk mal das hat rein gar nichts mit dem zu tun, ich denk sogar ehre du hast Problehme...*

Ich verstehe auch ned wie man sich über diese Leute aufregen kann?

Klaar ich wurde beim LvLn auch schon gegankt oder vor Naxx am Portstein von 20 Leuten umgebracht.
Aber was bringt es mir wenn ich im Forum MIMIMI mache?

Und viele die hier lästern haben ganz bestimmt auch schon in einer Gruppe einen einzelnen gekillt
odr nen Lowie!

Und es hat ihnen nichts augemacht aber sobald sie gekillt werden drehen sie duurch`?

Ich denk eher mit denen Leuten stimmt was ned.


----------



## Avellon (31. März 2009)

sry für mein schlechtes Deutsch werde mir bei gelegen heit eins Kaufen....

Ich Spiele auf ein pve server, und muss dazu sagen, das es jeden Tag zu kommt das immer einer in den Dörfern rum läuft und die kleinen daran hindert beim quest abgeben.
Weil immer die NPC´s weg sind, warum gehen die den nicht auf ein pvp server? dowe frage.


----------



## Kinderhasser (31. März 2009)

warum laufen manche Leute Amok?
warum benehmen sich manche Leute einfach schlecht?
warum sind manche Leute einfach egoistisch?

wenn man auf alles ein Antwort finden würde,dann wäre das sicherlich aufschlussreich.

leider weis man aber nur in den seltensten Fällen wass in einem kranken Hirn vor sich geht.

manche brauchen halt den Kick sowas auszunutzen und bekommen wahrscheinlich noch einen Harten dabei.........lass ihnen doch auch mal so einen Erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sonst sind sie höchstwahrscheinlich zu nix zu gebrauchen und müssen sich halt durch solche Aktionen profilieren.

mach dir deswegen keinen Kopf....Real life geht auch so weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in diesem Sinne .........geniest das schöne Wetter und bald ist Ostern.


----------



## Freakypriest (31. März 2009)

1. Tut man sowas weil man es kann

2. Beim Kloster warst du selbst schuld warum?

a: du bist Ally und somit im Hordengebiet

b: du bist Horde, aber da du im Hordegebiet bist können Allys dich nur angreifen wenn du "anfängst"


----------



## Jagdfeuer (31. März 2009)

Ach wie schön ist es doch auf einem PvE-Server. Gestern mit meinem Jäger Lvl 74 durch Grizzly gelaufen um die PvP-Quest zu erledigen, somit automatisch "PvP-markiert". Habe nebenbei noch den einen oder anderen Bären erlegt und laufe nichtsahnend mit ca 60% HP durch die Gegend (PvP vollkommen vergessen, da Quest erledigt). Plötzlich - rums- haut mir ein netter Horden-Schami (Lvl 73) irgendwelche Zauber rein, so dass ich bei nur noch 30% HP war. Gesagt - getan: Die erste Überraschung überwunden, Schami liegt nach spannendem Fight im Dreck und ich habe noch glorreiche 2% HP. Er belebt sich und haut mir einmal sanft auf den Hinterkopf, somit liege ich auch im Staub und er lacht mich an (!) - nicht aus. 30 Minuten später treffen wir uns beim Questen und was passiert? Wir verbeugen uns voreinander und laufen froh gestimmt unserer Wege. Vielleicht mag ich ja etwas altmodisch sein, aber das ist PvP wie es Spass macht und wenn es immer so laufen würde, wären sicher alle Chars auf PvP-Servern. Da dies jedoch leider nicht der Fall ist, hoffe ich auf weiterhin viele solcher Erfahrungen auf meinem PvE-Server Lordareon und Gruss an den unbekannten Hordler, der mich gestern den Staub fressen liess.

So long, Jagdfeuer - der erste Main war bei vielen ein Jäger....^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S. Na so unbekannt ist mir dieser nette Unguilty-Hordler nicht (*fg). Gut wenn man Horde und Alli auf dem gleichen Server spielt, da kann man dann hinterher wenigstens kommunizieren.... (Duelle sollen ja auch ganz nett sein - rofl)

Lg, Sinestra - Paladina aus Leidenschaft^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mibucal (31. März 2009)

Gnarak schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> das "Problem"  mit Lowies ganken ist seit dem Aufkreuzen der DK´s leider nur noch deutlich grösser geworden ^^.




???

Weil die IMBA lvl58 DK´s in die Lowlvl-Gebiete rennen und die twinks wegrotzen?

oder wie versteh ich das?

oder einfach mal wieder nen sinnloser DK-flame, weils hier noch keinen gab?


b2t plz


----------



## Freakypriest (31. März 2009)

Mibucal schrieb:


> ???
> 
> Weil die IMBA lvl58 DK´s in die Lowlvl-Gebiete rennen und die twinks wegrotzen?
> 
> ...



Genau deswegen wohl. So ist bei uns auf dem Server auch aber aufn Main ist schnell eingeloggt oder nen Kollege der Zeit hat.


----------



## fisker31 (31. März 2009)

Nunja ich kille die leute immer weil sie zur Horde gehören. Das mag blöd klingen aber ich bin Stolz auf meien Fraktion und ich werde sie verteidigen!
Meistens lass ich die Leute aber auch einfach ziehen...ich greife dann nur an wenn die mich zuerst angreifen. Mir ist es schon oft passiert das mich nen z.B. 72er im Nexus angegriffen hat....warum auch immer aber danach hab ich die halt getwohitet^^


----------



## phexus (31. März 2009)

fisker31 schrieb:


> ich kille die leute immer.........Meistens lass ich die Leute aber auch einfach ziehen...



ohne Kommentar

Ich hab nen 63er Fury, wenn ich den spiele, greife ich alles an, was rot und in Chargeweite ist. 
Main ist (immer noch..) Tank und der Fury zeigt mir, wie schön es sein kann.
Ausserdem ist er die Rache für all die Aktionen, bei denen ich die Allies hab ziehen lassen, um dann nachher von denen hinterrücks gemeuchelt zu werden. Meist, wenn ich dann grad paar Mobs an der Backe hab. Besonders gemein, mich dann mit 250 HP und 3 Mobs stehen zu lassen. Aber wie gesagt, wenn ich den Fury spiel..


----------



## fabdiem (31. März 2009)

Gnarak schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> das "Problem"  mit Lowies ganken ist seit dem Aufkreuzen der DK´s leider nur noch deutlich grösser geworden ^^.



hehe das mit den dk's is sone sache

letztens haben wir mit 5 60er dks nen 80er dk gegankt XD


----------



## Hoku (31. März 2009)

Shubunki schrieb:


> Ist meiner Meinung nach eine Frage von Anstand: ich für meinen Teil verhaue aus Prinzip keine Lowies, es sei denn, sie greifen mich an. Ist doch auch Quatsch: es bringt für das Spiel und für den Char nichts, 0, nada, garnix... das einzige ist, das dem Lowie das Leben schwer gemacht wird. .. Mann sollte mal hinterfragen, ob nicht eine gewisse Geisteshaltung ursächlich ist.  ..und sorry: " das ist der Sinn von PVP " ist in meinen Augen eine ganz blöde Ausrede.
> 
> Leider hat mein Vorredner recht: Mann kan es auf nem PvP-Server, also wird es gemacht..



Ich sage ja nicht, dass du Unrecht hast. Wie gesagt halte ich auch nicht viel vom Ganken und wenn ich einen niedrigstufigen Charakter töte (ja, auch das tue ich ab und an), dann tue ich dies genau einmal, nicht zwei oder drei mal. Aber Tatsache ist nunmal, dass es möglich ist und dass, wenn man eben nicht gegankt werden will, man keinen Charakter auf einem PvP-Server erstellen sollte. Auch wenn man "ab und zu gerne mal Open-PvP macht", muss man sich im Klaren darüber sein, was es noch bedeutet, auf einem PvP-Server zu spielen.

Edit:


fisker31 schrieb:


> Nunja ich kille die leute immer weil sie zur Horde gehören. Das mag blöd klingen aber ich bin Stolz auf meien Fraktion und ich werde sie verteidigen!
> Meistens lass ich die Leute aber auch einfach ziehen...ich greife dann nur an wenn die mich zuerst angreifen.



Toll, wie schön du dir selbst widersprechen kannst. Und noch toller, dass du Allianz spielst *g*


----------



## TommyPV (31. März 2009)

Hallo,


Selenor schrieb:


> ....


und das schreibt ein Schurke, Schurken die nichts anderes können als sich an
"Lowies" oder Stoffis ranzuschleichen und zu killen, oder selber erlebt, sich mit lvl 70
im Schlingendorntal in Arena zu setzen und in verstohlenheit drauf zu warten das
LowLevels die Nase in Arena stecken.
Für mich sind REIN Schurken das feigeste Pack in WoW !


----------



## Horsa (31. März 2009)

Warum spielt man auf nem PvP server wenn es einen stört?
Warum sind Bananen krumm?

Wenn man es rein von der Story übersetzt das sind 2 Fraktionen die Krieg miteinander haben.Wer sollte da wiederstehen können?


----------



## Freakypriest (31. März 2009)

Einfach ein bisschen mit der WoW geschichte auseinandersetzen ! 

Da merkt man relativ schnell das wir uns im Krieg befinden.


----------



## fabdiem (31. März 2009)

TommyPV schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> und das schreibt ein Schurke, Schurken die nichts anderes können als sich an
> "Lowies" oder Stoffis ranzuschleichen und zu killen, oder selber erlebt, sich mit lvl 70
> ...



komplexe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



deswegen heißt es doch auch "SCHURKEN" die sind halt schurkig drauf

genauso wie todesritter, die rittern dich zu tode

mimimi?


----------



## phexus (31. März 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Einfach ein bisschen mit der WoW geschichte auseinandersetzen !
> 
> Da merkt man relativ schnell das wir uns im Krieg befinden.




naja wohl eher seit dem Sieg über die Brennende Legion (und wenns nach Jaina und Thrall ginge) ein geduldeter Waffenstillstand


----------



## Nersul (31. März 2009)

hmm das mit dem twink der becampt wird das kennt wohl jeder
 nicht das ich was gegen allianz spieler habe--- ich habe bereits dem einem beimq geholfen und er mr bei der elite q im gegenzug.
Aber im schlingendorntal ist es wie *geschaffen*  jedes mal wenn  ich mit meinem dudu 38 on bin und q will greifen irgendwelche "ungeübte,frustrierte"allianz Spieler das horde basisilager an -naja ungekert ist s genauso warscheinlich 
auf jedenfall logg ich auf meinen main *Hunter 24 k hp 800 abhärtung * um und kill den 58 dk.
Kurtz darauf kommt er zurück mit einem 80 dk ich töte beide logg um und werd wieder gekillt und so läuft der hase den halben tag... traurig sowas teilweise giebt s bei beiden seiten. War nur mein Beispiel  weil ich  zum Zeitpunkt horde zocke.

Ps. Gestern war & dk beide 20 k hp gekillt  alleine und beide zusammen haben sie s nicht geschafft 
grüsse


----------



## Thufeist (31. März 2009)

Ich habe nur den ersten und zweiten Post gelesen und weiss schon in etwa was ich antworten möchte..

Ich glaube das hat etwas mit der psyche eines jenen Menschens zutun.
Erinnert euch mal an eure Schulzeit zurück, wenn ihr nicht mehr dort seid.
Ist euch dort auf gefallen das es meist jemanden gab der eigentlich keiner Fliege etwas zu leide tun konnte?!
Und was wurde mit dem gemacht?!
Der wurde gemobbt und fertig gemacht, weil es den anderen Spass gemacht hat dies zutun.
Warum das so ist weiss ich nicht und ich zähle auch eher zu denen die in der Schule mehr fertig gemacht wurden,
als das sie andere fertig gemacht haben.
Ich habe das irgendwann damit kompensiert das ich verschlossener geworden bin.
Ich bin aber keineswegs ein kleiner Mann, ich bin relativ groß und relativ breit.
Sagen wir auf jedenfall größer und breiter als der Durchschnitt..

Nun kommen wir zum eigentlichen Punkt.
Ich habe auch mal gegankt, aber ich habe meist nach dem 3 oder 4 mal ein schlechtes Gewissen bekommen.
Warum ist das so?!
Weil es damals auch schon so war, weil ich weiss wie man sich fühlt wenn man fertig gemacht wird.

Andererseits gibt es wiederrum leute die ihren Frust der dadurch entstehen kann und meist auch entsteht
damit kompensieren das mit anderen auch zu machen, aber in einer anderen Form.. wie z.B. WoW..


Noch ein Beispiel..
Es ist erwiesen das die meisten (Nicht alle) die in ihrer Kindheit viel Dresche erlebt haben, später selbst zum Schläger werden
OBWOHL Sie wissen wie Gemein und heftig das sein kann.
Warum das nun so ist weiss ich nicht, aber es ist manchmal so..

Und ich glaube das sich dies auch auf WoW Assoziiert..
Nicht in dem Ausmass, aber etwas..
Das ist meiner Meinung nach der Grund dafür das manche Leute massiv Ganken..


----------



## fabdiem (31. März 2009)

Thufeist schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Und ich glaube das sich dies auch auf WoW Assoziiert..
> Nicht in dem Ausmass, aber etwas..
> Das ist meiner Meinung nach der Grund dafür das manche Leute massiv Ganken..



hobby psychologe?

das ist leider nicht der grund kann ich dir sagen^^

aba trotzdem ne sehr schöne argumentation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MC1992 (31. März 2009)

man macht sowas weil man es kann...
man fühlt sich überlegen und besitzt eine art von macht...das nutzt der mensch sofort aus...
ich habe natürlich selber auch diese erfahrung gemacht...und mache das ähnlich wie du...
wenn ich einen lowie im open pvp begegne wird er umgehauen und dannach gehts weiter, gegankt oder gecampt wird bei mir nicht
und wenn mein twink von einem spieler getötet wird, der deutlich höher ist denke ich mir beim ersten mal"ok das hättest du auch gemacht" und beim zweiten mal wird einer aus der f-list angeschrieben der evl in der nähe ist, oder man loggt auf den main um und zeigt mal,wer hier die "macht" hat


----------



## dergrossegonzo (31. März 2009)

Deshalb bin ich nicht, wäre ich nicht und werde ich nie auf einem PVP Server spielen.

Warum die das machen ?

Weil sie *MENSCHEN* sind. 

_Ich bin mir zu 99% sicher das es keinere gewalttätigere/gewaltbereitere Spezies 
im gesamten Universum gibt als den Menschen._
_Aber das ist nur meine eigene Theorie._

Sinnlos sich darüber aufzuregen. Eigentlich kann ich sogar nur sagen: 

Selber Schuld: PVP Server und dann erwarten das man nicht auf solche Deppen trifft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hoku (31. März 2009)

Dass das, was Thufeist da beschreibt, gar nicht zutrifft, würde ich so aber auch nicht sagen. Da steckt schon Wahrheit hinter und auch wenn das für viele unvorstellbar ist, für die WoW eben "nur" ein Spiel ist, so gibt es doch Menschen, dir mehr darin sehen und vielleicht deswegen so reagieren wie sie reagieren.

Aber das wird meiner Meinung nach nur eine eher geringer Teil der "Ganker" (wenn wir es jetzt mal darauf beziehen - es gibt sicherlich noch andere Aspekte) ist. Für viele ist nur eine Laune, die entsteht, weil sie selbst oft gegankt wurden, ein Teufelskreis eben.

Edit:


dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Warum die das machen ?
> 
> Weil sie *MENSCHEN* sind.


/sign
Man sieht es ja auch in der Realität, nicht nur in Spielen... leider. Wenn es sich darauf beschränken würde, wäre die Welt wohl besser. In meinen Augen ist der Mensch nunmal ein sehr destruktives Wesen, das haben wir oft genug bewiesen...


----------



## Exomia (31. März 2009)

Ich kenne das momentan spiele ich mir einen Diszi hoch, als ich dann mal im Hinterland  am questen war, schnappe ich mir einen Mop und noch einen und noch einen und noch einen und alle tot ich steh da mit 5% HP 10% Mana setze mich gerade hin als plötzlich BUM tot...Dann steht da ein verblödeter n811 Schurke lacht und verschwindet.
Ok es war mir in dem Moment egal ich weiter und wieder belebt setze mich zum essen und Trinken hin....Tod ....wieder der Schurke das er level ?? hatte hab ich noch nicht gesagt ?! Ok dann hab ichs jetzt. 
Ich hab das spiel 5 mal mit gemacht. Dann habe ich auf meinen Magier umgelogt welchen ich vorsichtshalber dort abgestellt habe. Nach 30 Minuten und einigen Verlusten seiner Seite hat der besagte Schurke es geschafft seinen HS zu benutzen da ich leider nicht schnell genug war :/ 

So etwas passiert immer und täglich es ist ärgerlich und gehört eben zum Spiel. Auch ich kämpfe lieber gegen Spieler bei denen ich eine Chance habe aber dem ist leider nicht immer so. 

Ich hatte mal das Vergnügen von einem 50 Krieger angegriffen zu werden ich zu der Zeit 42, wieder einmal mit meinem Priester. Da ich mit meinem Priester auf Diszi level und es als Heiler immer relativ kacke war. Habe ich mir einige Verzauberungen gegönnt welche mich in den stolzen Besitz von 250 ZM brachte. So war es mir möglich diesen 50er ohne Probleme ins jenseits zu befördern. Allem Anschein nach hatte er aber nicht genug er griff mich die darauf folgenden Minuten ständig überraschend an. Mal aus dem Hinterhalt, mal wenn ich wenig Mana oder wenig HP hatte aber jedes mal konnte ich ihn erledigen. Ihm scheint nicht aufgefallen zu sein das ich mit meinen 2800 HP gerade mal 100 unter seinen war. 
Irgend wann hatte er dann aufgegeben, als ich dann weiter questen wollte kam eine ?? Katze auf mich zu und zerfetzte  mich ohne große zögern. Der Krieger (!?) ich gehe stark davon aus,

So etwas ist meiner Ansicht nach einfach lächerlich, man greift jemanden an ständig und wird dann auch noch von ihm getötet. Aus Rache seiner eigenen Dummheit wegen logt man auf einen noch höheren um wirklich zu gewinnen? Jeder der das nötig hat ist einfach nur ein Schwachmaat in meinen Augen!

Doch es bringt wenigstens leben und Aktion in das schnöde lvln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalavor (31. März 2009)

Moin,

Um auf die Frage zurückzukommen: Das Problem liegt auf der anderen Seite des Bildschirms! Spielmechanik oder Rollenspiel (bei WoW, gleich lache ich) vorzuschieben ist doch ein wenig dürftig und vordergründig. Bei 11.000.000 Spielern gibt es immer Leute, deren Sozialkompetenz nicht über Toastbrot hinaus kommt. Diese Leute verwechseln dann einfach asoziales Verhalten mit Heldentum was dadurch gefördert wird, daß sie sich meistens in einem Umfeld bewegen, in dem ein grundsätzlich stark ausgeprägter Profilierungsdrang herrscht (ob Alter oder soziale Schicht bleibt offen). Dieser Drang ist natürlich mit einem Computerspiel schneller und einfacher zu befriedigen, als in der Realität.
Vielleicht sollten sie einfach einmal darüber nachdenken, das die Tat nur so groß ist, wie der Gegner, den man überwunden hat. Mit der Spielmechanik eindämmen läßt sich sowas nur schwer. Warum Blizzard allerdings die ersten (meiner Meinung nach gut gemeinten) zaghaften Versuche gleich wieder eingestampft haben, wissen wohl nur sie.
Dies hat alles wirklich nur wenig mit Mimimi zu tun, sondern mit der grundsätzlichen sozialen Fähigkeit abzuwägen, in wie fern vielleicht das eigene Verhalten das Umfeld negativ beeinflusst und ob es einem egal ist.

Dalavor


----------



## Tikume (31. März 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Alle labern immer PVE Server, sind bestimmt auch die Leute die das selber machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es gibt nur einen Anlass wo ich das mache: Wenn ich Leute am Wegekreuz oder ähnlichen Low Level Spots erwische die alles killen.
Und dann kille ich in der Tat auch nen 60er mit Genuss mehrfach.


----------



## Gnorgh (31. März 2009)

MAczwerg schrieb:


> Weil ich es kann!



Weil es das EINZIGE ist, was du kannst!


----------



## Suki2000 (31. März 2009)

puremorgi schrieb:


> Mir für meinen Teil macht es einfach Spass mal 'n Lowie beim farmen abzuschlachten. Aber ich camp ihn jetzt nich.
> 
> Wieso es mir Spass macht? Auch in WoW gibt es 'nen gewisses Gefühl von "Dominanz". Und als OnlyPvP Spieler besteht das Spiel für mich halt aus dem in den Boden rammen von anderen Spielern, ob low, ob highskilled, ob bg, arena oder open pvp, is doch egal. Auch wenn es andere nervt, sollen sie halt auf nem PvE Realm spielen.
> 
> ...




Man wie arm ist das denn-_-*!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich mit mein 80er Shamy unterwegs bin und seh low allis Farmen lass ich sie Farmen ( wozu ganken um sich besser zu fühlen?). Ich hau lediglich drauf wenn sie undankbar sind verschont worden zu sein man Farmt selbst und die kommen mit denn 80ern zur hilfe und lachen dich aus. Ich wurde so oft gegankt ich bins gewohnt sonst hätte ich mich net für ein PvP Realm entschieden.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich weiss es nervt irgendwan aber versucht es mal zu ignoren ihr werdet sehn irgendwan ham diese Roxxor Kiddys keine Lust mehr zu ganken^.^*zumindest funktioniert es bei mir immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *


P.s: Wer sich für ein PvP Server entscheidet muss damit leben das er gegankt!!! wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (31. März 2009)

naja eigentlich mimimi hier oder?


wollt ihr nicht getötet werden von den böse highlevler weil ihr das unfaire findet?
wollt ihr in ruhe questen ohne getötet zu werden wen ihr low hp habt?

dann gibt es das beste rezept dafür...


*Spielt NICHT auf einem PVP Server*

somit helft ihr der der Erde das der Meeresspiegel nicht so schnell steigt.


----------



## Dimiteri (31. März 2009)

also wenn ich farm und mir ein lowi begegnet lass ihn ich häufig ziehn manchmal wenn ich frustiert bin weil ich das was ich farmen wollte nicht unter die spitzhacke kam (jaja bergbau xD) dann kill ich schonma lowis oder vernichte horden questgeber
oder wenn ein ally von einem hordler gekillt wurde kill ich den hordler oder wenn ich jemanden helfe und dann kill ich auch hordis xD

das gruppen phänomen is doch klar
naja bei mir schaffen es aber nichmal 5 leute mich so schnell down zu kriegen das ich nich in die ini laufen kann xD (bin dk tank)


----------



## phexus (31. März 2009)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> Ich weiss es nervt irgendwan aber versucht es mal zu ignoren ihr werdet sehn irgendwan ham diese Roxxor Kiddys keine Lust mehr zu ganken^.^*zumindest funktioniert es bei mir immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Soviel Zeit nehm ich mir nicht. Ich wehr mich beim 2. Kill schon nicht mehr (wenn ich hoffnungslos unterlegen bin) und tippe schnell /grübeln /golfclap und sowas stattdessen ein. Wirkt Wunder. Zudem belebe ich mich direkt auf ner erhöhten Position in seinem Sichtfeld und esse in Ruhe mitm Rücken zu ihm. Wer dann noch gankt.. dann logg ich um.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (31. März 2009)

also ich betreibe gerne rp ich spiele n todesritter als main und gehe daher in der rolle "seuchenverbreitenden schnetzlers von nebenan" voll auf

ich spiele auch nach der warcraft geschichte: horde und allis metzeln sich nieder   
das bedeutet: sobald mir ein alli übern weg läuft muss er sterben. aber ich ganke die nicht


----------



## Technocrat (31. März 2009)

Selenor schrieb:


> 2.Ich habe absolut nichts gegen open-pvp, wenn es wenigstens einigermaßen fair zugeht.




Du hast die Grundlage jedweder Kriegführung nicht verstanden. Der Trick, zu gewinnen besteht nämlich darin, so unfair wie möglich zu sein - nur dann hat man die höchste Chance zu gewinnen bei gleichzeitig minimalen eigenen Verlusten. Die Erkenntnis ist nicht gerade neu, die steht schon in einem 2500 Jahre alten Buch, "Die Kunst des Krieges" nämlich. Warum ich das hier erwähne? Nun, das Spiel heißt "World of Warcraft", also "Welt der Kriegskunst". Alles klar?


----------



## phexus (31. März 2009)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> also ich betreibe gerne rp ich spiele n todesritter als main und gehe daher in der rolle "seuchenverbreitenden schnetzlers von nebenan" voll auf
> 
> ich spiele auch nach der warcraft geschichte: horde und allis metzeln sich nieder
> das bedeutet: sobald mir ein alli übern weg läuft muss er sterben. aber ich ganke die nicht



Doomhammers Zeiten?

Ich respektiere mein Gegenüber, da sitzt schliesslich auchn Mensch und denke mir im Spiel: ohne uns Hordler hätte die Brennende Legion gesiegt und das wisst ihr Allies ganz genau.


----------



## Natsumee (31. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Du hast die Grundlage jedweder Kriegführung nicht verstanden. Der Trick, zu gewinnen besteht nämlich darin, so unfair wie möglich zu sein - nur dann hat man die höchste Chance zu gewinnen bei gleichzeitig minimalen eigenen Verlusten. Die Erkenntnis ist nicht gerade neu, die steht schon in einem 2500 Jahre alten Buch, "Die Kunst des Krieges" nämlich. Warum ich das hier erwähne? Nun, das Spiel heißt "World of Warcraft", also "Welt der Kriegskunst". Alles klar?




also gestern gabs ja nen user der gemimit hat das Technocrat komisch ist

naja ich finde dieser post reicht um das thema in ruhe zu lassen^^


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (31. März 2009)

Selenor schrieb:


> _Traut man sich nicht anders, oder macht es schlicht und einfach mehr Spaß, wenn man mit fünf auf einen geht?
> _



Gruppe gegen Gruppe kann unter Umständen zu lange dauern - Gruppe gegen einzelnen geht schnell und ja ab und macht es auch Spaß vor allem da es einem ja auch selbst schon oft genug passiert ist das man alleine von ner Gruppe auseinander genommen wird,



Selenor schrieb:


> _Was mich zu der zweiten Frage führt: Warum killt man so gerne Lowies? Ich meine, fühlt man sich dann besser, wenn man dem anderen, der 45Level unter einem ist, gezeigt hat was ne Harke ist? Fühlt man sich besonders stark? Oder machts einfach mehr Spaß wenn man wehrlose abschlachtet? Oder täusch ich mich und es haben nur einfach alle so viel Gefühl für ihre Fraktion, das nur ein toter Gegner ein guter Gegner ist und man deswegen auch die wehrlosen, die unbeteiligten und am besten auch die die afk sind niedermetzlen muss_


_

Weil man es kann und weil es einem schon selbst passiert ist, so wird es auf ewig hin und her gehen mit jedem neuen Twink fängt es von vorne an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wen das Stört kann doch auf einen PvE Server gehen._


----------



## Selah (31. März 2009)

Ich glaub, das von Dir Beschriebene haben die meisten Leute, die auf einem PVP-Server spielen schon in der einen oder anderen Variante erlebt. Es ist eben so: Man KANN den Gegner angreifen und ob man es tut, hängt oftmals eben von der garantierten Siegchance ab. Deswegen haut der 80er den 60er um und deswegen killt die 5er-Gruppe den einzelnen Char. Das ist weder nett noch besonders fair, aber halt normal auf PVP-Servern.

Wenn man sich einen solchen Server ausgesucht hat, muss man damit leben. Ich selbst spiele auf einem RP-PVP-Server und mir ist sowas natürlich auch schon passiert. Allerdings kommt es insgesamt gesehen doch eher selten vor, weswegen ich damit gut leben kann.

Ich selbst greife gegnerische Chars so gut wie nie von mir aus an. Einzige Ausnahme: Da mir RP am Herzen liegt, kann es sein, dass meiner Jägerin bei Chars wie "Suparoxxor" und "Hordekilla" irgendwie ein Pfeil ausrutscht, selbst wenn das arme Opfer mir leveltechnisch weit unterlegen ist

Sich drüber aufregen, bringt jedenfalls nix. Die Leute, die immer Schwächere umboxen müssen, sind auf dem Ohr eh taub.


----------



## Shrukan (31. März 2009)

Wie gut dass ich nie auf einem PvP-Server weiter als auf Level 36 gelevelt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Denn, spätestens im Schlingendorntal kommen 80er vorbei und ganken dich was das Zeug hält.
Normales Leveln schafft man da nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wozu wehren, verliert man sowieso.

Da mir das zu zeitaufwendig war aufgehört und weiter auf meinen PvE-Realm.
Wenn man Lust auf PvP hat gibts immer noch 1000 Winter oder Schlachtfelder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T2roon (31. März 2009)

Die Menschen streben nach Macht udn Anerkennung.


----------



## Technocrat (31. März 2009)

T2roon schrieb:


> Die Menschen streben nach Macht udn Anerkennung.



Das ist zwar wahr, aber durch ganken von lowbies erreichen sie nur Verachtung und Spott.


----------



## Shamiden (31. März 2009)

warummacht man sowas hm... 
das is das gleiche wie mit den healpriestern die bg rumstehen und keinem was tun 
warum schlagen wir zuesrt die ??

WEIL WIRS KÖNNNEN!!!!!11einself


----------



## Imbageif (31. März 2009)

Gegenfrage: warum hauen fast alle die Ratten, Schlangen, Eichhörnchen, Hasen oder was sonst noch so durch die Innis an lvl 1 mobs rennt?
a) weil man es kann und
b) weil es verdammt lustig aussieht wenn irgendwas mit einem Schlag im dreck landet.

und mal ganz ehrlich wir haben alle schon mal mitspieler der anderen fraktion auf unfairste weise ins Jenseits befördert, sei es, aus langeweile, oder einfach weil einem das ängstliche rumgehüpfe auf den sack geht, oder auch aus Rache. Mal ganz ehrlich. Folgende Situation. Du, gerade mit lvl 30 frisch nach Stranglethorn gekommen um die ersten Jagdquest zu machen, wirst von einem lvl 40er mehrmals beim questen gekillt. (grund sei jetzt mal dahingestellt) du logst um auf deinen lvl 80er um dem sack die Gedärme aus dem Körper zu prügeln. Wer von euch ist jetzt besser? der 40er der einen 10 lvl niedrigeren haut oder der 80er der den 40 lvl niedrigeren und minimum 40% langsameren (epicmount und so) verkloppt.

in diesem sinne: keine weiteren fragen, euer ehren. Beweisführung abgeschlossen


----------



## Cypress2308 (31. März 2009)

Hm...

naja also ich mache sowas weil, es ziemlichen fun macht sich mit 5 leuten auf einen zu stürzen oder in süderstade alles wegzuholzen!^^

ja ich oute mich jetzt als  "Lowie-Killer" & "Mehrere gegen einen Liebhaber" xD

und wenn meine twinks umgehauen werden hole ich mir sofort verstärkung oder logge um bis die jenigen frustriert off gehen weil 2 an seiner leiche stehen werden und 2 am friedhof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also keine chance zu flüchten !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vor allem macht es mir spass in süderstade zuerst die questgeber umzuhauen damit niemand mehr quests annehmen & abgeben kann und schön wütend sind^^

also bin ich wenns um pvp geht ein ziemliches "Ar****och" xD

und wenn ich mit meinen twinks irgendwo queste und merke das die ally-aktivitäten in diesem gebiet sehr hoch sind hab ich eh immer ein oder 2 80er dabei xD

ich stehe garantiert mit allen meinen chars schon bei einer menge allys auf der "Wenn-ich-dich-im-RL-treffe-brech-ich-dir-die-Nase-Liste"

und außerdem brauchen sie sich nicht beschweren wenn sie auf einem pvp server zocken.

achja ... und in den ally startgebieten hau ich auch gerne die npcs um damit alle die gerade den char angefangen haben nicht vorran kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> *Shamiden*  		Geschrieben: vor 7 Minuten  	  	  		   		warummacht man sowas hm...
> das is das gleiche wie mit den healpriestern die bg rumstehen und keinem was tun
> warum schlagen wir zuesrt die ??
> 
> WEIL WIRS KÖNNNEN!!!!!11einself



/sign


----------



## Thufeist (31. März 2009)

fabdiem schrieb:


> hobby psychologe?
> 
> das ist leider nicht der grund kann ich dir sagen^^
> 
> ...



Nein kein Hobby Psychologe.. aber danke.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was ich mit meinem Post meinte ist das was hier einige ansprechen, das Machtgefühl..
So ein ähnliches Gefühl hat man aber auch wenn man in der Schule jemanden verkloppt der sich aus Scharm oder Gewissenszügen nicht wehrt..
Oder weil er sich nicht wehren kann.. (Beispiel 4 gegen 1 oder sowas)

So meinte ich das..
Es ist in etwa das gleiche, ich wollte damit nicht sagen das alle Ganker potenzielle Schläger sind..
aber ich habe versucht anhand dieses Beispiels ein vergleich zu erstellen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabdiem (31. März 2009)

Gnorgh schrieb:


> Weil es das EINZIGE ist, was du kannst!



bitte keine vorurteile!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



warum läufst du?

weil du es kannst!

ganz einfach


----------



## Naphea (31. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Du hast die Grundlage jedweder Kriegführung nicht verstanden. Der Trick, zu gewinnen besteht nämlich darin, so unfair wie möglich zu sein - nur dann hat man die höchste Chance zu gewinnen bei gleichzeitig minimalen eigenen Verlusten. Die Erkenntnis ist nicht gerade neu, die steht schon in einem 2500 Jahre alten Buch, "Die Kunst des Krieges" nämlich. Warum ich das hier erwähne? Nun, das Spiel heißt "World of Warcraft", also "Welt der Kriegskunst". Alles klar?






Es gibt aber noch einen schönen Spruch aus eben diesem Buch:

_Man kann gezungen sein, Krieg zu führen. Das zwingt aber einen noch lange nicht Giftpfeile zu benutzen!_


So etwas sollte man sich dann schon zu Herzen nehmen

greets


----------



## J3st3r (31. März 2009)

ich denke diese ganze story mit dem ganken und dem leichnam campen ist einfach ein ausdruck von kiddietum...
auf pve servern labern sie den handelschannel zu, ninjan, und schnappen einem questmobs mit den worten "lol alter l2p bun" weg
auf pvp servern machen sie all das auch und sie ganken und campen

wobei ich gestehen muss, das, wenn mir ein pvp geflagter hordler über den weg läuft, (ich spiel auf nem pve server) ich dann auch mal den ein oder anderen todesgriff einstreue
aber ich laufe nach dem kampf weiter und campe nich bei der leiche


----------



## blaupause (31. März 2009)

wenn man gegankt wird, sollte man folgendes machen:

1. umloggn aufn main, falls vorhanden
2. verstärkung organisieren.
3. umloggn auf nen anderen char und mit woanders questen
4. mal 15-30min offgehen und sich nen kaffee machen.

und noch soviele andere möglichkeiten, da muß man sich doch nicht immer umhauen lassen.

außerdem hat nen alli im hordegebiet nix zu suchen, egal welches level der ist. da wird auch mal nen lowi umgehauen.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (31. März 2009)

Aitaro schrieb:


> weil dadurch der e-peniz um 10cm wächst!


lol, nice comment xD

@TE:
Joah, das konnte ich auch nie verstehen. Hab vor laaaaanger langer Zeit selbst mal auf nem PVP Server gespielt... 
Die Sache ist die, wie bei den meisten Dingen in Online games,
die Idee dahinter ist super, klingt nach Spaß und alles... nur die meisten Leute sind zu dumm / egoistisch / whatever es angemessen zu nutzen -.-


Mir persönlich macht es keinen Spaß, wenn ich einen anderen Spieler, der xx Level unter mir ist zu vermöbeln und mir  nichts entgegenzusetzen hat,
genau das selbe in TW... wenn die gegnerische Fraktion verliert und die Überbleibsten überrannt werden.
Angenommen, ein "bitte Klasse einsetzen" hat es nach dem Fall von TW nicht mehr geschafft ins Portal zu laufen und sucht seinen Weg zum Flugmeister außerhalb...
für mich zählt das schon als Sieg, wir haben gewonnen, TW gehört und und der letzte Rest der Verlierer flüchtet....

Warum sollte ich da mit dem kompletten Raid dem einen noch nachlaufen und ums Erbrechen kalt machen? Wegen dem einen Kill und was weiß ich den 7 Ehrenpunkten? o.O
Gibts weitaus spaßigere und schnellere Wege an Ehre und Kills zu kommen -.-


Sind mit ziemlich hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nur Leute, die im eigentlichen PVP conent nichts reißen, und deswegen zu mehrt oder auf niedrigere Chars losgehen um doch noch armseelig an ein bisschen Ehre zu kommen...
Oder einfach Assis die soetwas nur bewußt machen UM jemanden zu ärgern. Da sind dann nicht die ingame N00bs, sondern die RL Looser.


Zu dem Dreck, "weil mans kann":
lol? Selten so was blödes gehört xD
Nur weil die Möglichkeit da ist MUSS man sie nutzen oder wie?
Hey, man kan nauch fair/gerecht/angemessen spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


man kann auch seinen Wow Account löschen :-o



Finde die Lösung, die Warhammer verwendet zwar nicht das gelbe vom Ei, aber ok.
Wenn man ein loweres Gebiet betritt wird man ein (feiges) Huhn und kann nichts mehr ausrichten.
Denn was will ein Höherleveliger Char in nem Anfangsgebiet?
Auf der anderen Seite, wenn ein "kleiner" in ein Gebiet kommt, das ihm noch zu hoch ist, kann er abgemurkst werden,
tun die mobs ja schließlich auch ^^


Und ich kille neutrale lvl 1 Tiere nur um mit meinem mage Waffen zu skillen xD
Oder zwecks Kammerjägererfolg


----------



## villain (31. März 2009)

Selenor schrieb:


> _ oder macht es schlicht und einfach mehr Spaß, wenn man mit fünf auf einen geht?_
> 
> 
> _Was mich zu der zweiten Frage führt: Warum killt man so gerne Lowies?_




ganz ehrlich?

1. ja
2. weil man es kann


der grund: er hat pvp an - dann muss er oder sie damit rechnen. ganz einfach.

z.b:  ich hatte mit meinem DK vergessen, dass ich mal ne pvp-quest aus den grizzlyhügeln angenommen hatte, war gerade am questen im sholozaarbecken und wurde ab und zu von leuten von der anderen fraktion angegriffen -  fand ich nicht so prickelnd, aber ich hatte sie ja quasi dazu eingeladen...selbst schuld also.


----------



## villain (31. März 2009)

blaupause schrieb:


> wenn man gegankt wird, sollte man folgendes machen:
> 
> 
> 4. mal 15-30min offgehen und sich nen kaffee machen.



oder einfach nur 5 min warten, bis man nicht mehr pvp-flagged ist (also auf nem pve-realm)


----------



## VILOGITY (31. März 2009)

Hmmm du willst das „warum“ wirklich wissen ?

Ok, es gibt „Menschen“ die sind geistig etwa in der Gegen des IQ von Pferderotz angesiedelt und oben drein ist das RL 
für sie vl. auch nicht gerade immer mit Sonnenschein und Beachtung ihrer Person im RL erfüllt.
Sprich…… also diejenigen die RL gegankt werden, sei es von den Eltern, Kameraden, in der Schule oder was weis ich, oder 
der schlichte Arbeitslose der eben nun mal die Zeit hat sich 4 Std. im Schlingendorntal, oder auf der Höllenfeuer Halbinsel 
rum zu drücken und dieser „Aktivität“ nachzugehen…….

Vielleicht holen sie sich so ihre Bestätigung, dass sie doch irgend etwas können, wenn im RL schon nicht, dann im VL…
Naja, mit LvL 80 andere zu One Hiten ist ja auch ein Beweis von dickem „Skill“ und die Loser dieses Games, also die 
absoluten „PvP Nichtskönner“ werden einwerfen „weil es geht, weil es das Game zulässt“ oder anderen sinnigen
Antworten die Verlierer eben so ausspucken…..

Aber die Wahrheit ist, wer PvP macht und das ernsthaft und oben drein noch Arbeiten muss, damit die geistige Unterschicht des 
WoW durch seine Steuergelder auch das Game genießen kann, hat weder die Zeit noch das geistig niedrige Niveau 
seine Zeit mit One Hiten von Lowies zu verbringen.  

Es ist vergleichbar mit dem 16 Jährigen der auf den Schulhof der 10-12 Jährigen geht und einen ne Backpfeife gibt, sich
dann selber auf die Schulter haut und sag….man ey Aldaaa, ich habs doch drauf, dem hab ich’s aber gezeigt.

Kennen wir nicht alle die kleinen Verlierer, die einen nur dann angreifen wenn man selber gerade allein ist, oder am besten 
noch 3 Mobs an der Backe hat, oder eben die, die einen nur angreifen wenn sie min zu 2-5 sind.
Ja diese „Spieler“ sieht man auf nen PvP Server oft und jeder Spieler der mehr Hirn hat als nen Kaputzineräffchen wird sich immer 
genau diese eine Frage stellen……Was hat eine RL Person davon ?


Solltest Du ernsthaft die Sichtweise und das Gefühl eines solchen „Spielers“ erforschen wollen, dann wende folgendes an.
Lies 2 Wochen jeden Tag die Bild Zeitung und die Bild der Frau von vorne bis hinten.
Dabei schaust du Big Brother, DSDS, GNTM, Dschungelcamp und zwar alle Folgen und das hintereinander !

Wenn du das hinter dich gebracht hast, dürftest du geistig auf der gleichen Stufe stehen.
Möge der Herr dich und uns danach schützen….


----------



## neo1986 (31. März 2009)

warum killen 80er so gerne lowies? 

Weil es kleine bekackte noobs sind die sich auch mal stark fühlen wollen


----------



## Chínín (31. März 2009)

Aber manchmal gehts auch umgekehrt ^^

Ich bin fröhlich meinen Angelskill im Schlingendorntal erweitern...Ein 40er dudu kommt an, setzt sich neben mich, hüpft ein wenig rum, mich hats nicht gestört...Sein 73er dudu Kollege (gleiche Gilde) kommt an, stunnt mich versucht mich zu killen...Jetzt kommt der knüller(!) ich hetz mein pet auf den 73er dudu, welcher fluchtartig zu verschwinden versucht, aber trotzdem von meinem pet auseinandergenommen wird :-D!!!

er kommt wieder, setzt sich neben seinen Kollegen, holt seine eigene Angel raus, und angelt mit...nach einiger Zeit erscheint ein 31 (!) Schurke, stunnt mich, verfehlen verfehlen verfehlen verfehlen verfehlen
Ich nur: /seufzen und /petattack ihn hats genauso erwischt wie den 73er dudu, nur dass der Schurke nach 2 Schlägen im dreck lag...Der 31er Schurke macht diesen Vorgang 3-MAL HINTEREINANDER!!!! und loggt um...auf seinen 80er dk, welcher mich prompt angreift...

Aber leider leider kennt er den Begriff "Verlangsamungseffekt" nicht, und wundert sich, warum ich ihn fröhlich in meiner Frostfalle hin und her kite...er stirbt....das gleiche nochmal, dann haut er ab...
Der Schurke erscheint wieder, und nimmt sein Ritual noch 2 mal durch...dann wurds mir zu doof, und ich war auch fertig mit angeln -> Ruhestein

Aber NEEEIIIIN! Stun vom Schurken, beide dudus greifen mich an:

Schurke ist schon längst von meinem pet tot, der 73er kommt inne Eisfalle, der 40er stirbt auch recht schnell, und der Spurt vom 73er hat auch leider nix mehr gebracht...Nochmal Ruhestein, dann war ich endlich weg!

Also nix mit arme lowies, mimimi


----------



## Stevesteel (31. März 2009)

hehe, die beiden Poster über Chínín wurden wohl schon einige male gegankt? 
Das sind mal so richtig feine mimimi Posts!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (31. März 2009)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> ...


lol, leider sehr wahre Worte -.-
aber echt gut rübergebracht ^^


Lediglich die 2 Wochen denke ich, sind untertrieben xD
Sowas kann man sich bestimmt nur durch jahrelanges Training, pure und permanente Ignoranz und eventuell bereits vorhandene geistige Unreife aneignen ^^


Finde es nur echt Schade, dass keiner dieser Ganker hier ein offenes und ehrliches Outing abgibt,
sondern alle nur abgekupferte, billige und unpassende Antworten irgendwoher kopieren  -.-


EDIT:
Wenn man die ganzen, "mimimi's", "weil ichs (nur so) kann" und dazugehörige /signs und copy&paste's weglässt bleibt nicht mehr viel übrig,
außer die vom TE angesprochene Armseeligkeit und die Unfähigkeit dazu zu stehn.


----------



## Natsumee (31. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> warum killen 80er so gerne lowies?
> 
> Weil es kleine bekackte noobs sind die sich auch mal stark fühlen wollen




mhm interessante äusserung

aber

falsch


----------



## jekyll_do (31. März 2009)

SyntaXKilla schrieb:


> Finde es nur echt Schade, dass keiner dieser Ganker hier ein offenes und ehrliches Outing abgibt,
> sondern alle nur abgekupferte, billige und unpassende Antworten irgendwoher kopieren  -.-



Finde ich auch schade. 

Vielleicht könnte mir ja mal ein Ganker erklären,warum man mit seinem roten Proto-Drachen über den Versammlungssteinen der Scherbenwelt campen muss und stundenlang Instanz-Gruppen gankt? Oder einzelne Leute die reppen/porten wollen. Weils Spass macht? Weil die Spielmechanik es zulässt? Oder eventuell weil man einfach ein Riesen-A*******och ist?

Ich meine- faire Auseinandersetzungen, selbst wenn man gerade questet und Aggro hat sind cool. Besonders wenn man trotz 10% Mana oder Energie gewinnt. Aber das hat ja nichts mit ganken zu tun. Das ist open-pvp.


----------



## Laeknishendr (31. März 2009)

Es ist nicht löblich, aber dafür auch so gedacht.
In WoW muß sich niemand PvP Flaggen lassen, außer er ist auf einem PvP Server oder erledigt eine der wenigen PvP Quests in der offenen Welt.


----------



## villain (31. März 2009)

jekyll_do schrieb:


> Finde ich auch schade.
> 
> Vielleicht könnte mir ja mal ein Ganker erklären,warum man mit seinem roten Proto-Drachen über den Versammlungssteinen der Scherbenwelt campen muss und stundenlang Instanz-Gruppen gankt? Oder einzelne Leute die reppen/porten wollen. _*Weils Spass macht? Weil die Spielmechanik es zulässt? Oder eventuell weil man einfach ein Riesen-A*******och ist?
> *_
> Ich meine- faire Auseinandersetzungen, selbst wenn man gerade questet und Aggro hat sind cool. Besonders wenn man trotz 10% Mana oder Energie gewinnt. Aber das hat ja nichts mit ganken zu tun. Das ist open-pvp.



Du hast dir die Antwort(en) schon selbst gegeben - was erwartest du noch?


----------



## villain (31. März 2009)

Laeknishendr schrieb:


> Es ist nicht löblich, aber dafür auch so gedacht.
> In WoW muß sich niemand PvP Flaggen lassen, außer er ist auf einem PvP Server oder erledigt eine der wenigen PvP Quests in der offenen Welt.




Richtig. Man hat wohl sein Gründe, warum man pvp-flagged ist. Auf einem PVP-Server sollte sowieso keine wegen sowas rumheulen - dafür ist der Server gedacht. Auf einem PVE-Server sollte man sich also gut überlegen, wann man pvp-flagged sein will - es kann eben auch sein, dass man einfach nur Pech hat.  In beiden Fällen: Selbst Schuld.


----------



## Kovacs (31. März 2009)

sicher, solange man auf einem pvp server spielt muss man leider mit dieser "spezies" leben oder transen.
muss mich zwar dem te anschließen, dass hat für mich weder was mit pvp noch mit open pvp zu tun, dass wie doom im godmode spielen, also *gäääähn* langweilig. man wartet einfach bis man runtergekloppt wurde und weiter questen, umloggen, ausloggen....

was ich nur erschreckend finde, ist die begründung, die oft gebracht wird. "es ist im wirklichen leben auch so, der schwächere verliert halt und wenn ich stärker bin nutz ich das natürlich aus .. "  .... ja, ist klar -_-
mit so einer lebenseinstellung wundert mich a) nicht das es solche ganker gibt und b) glaube ich damit auch jede begründung derjenigen, die dafür wenig verständnis haben ... so traurig es dann auch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten jeder halt nach seiner fason, nur gankt euch doch bitte gegenseitig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (31. März 2009)

man fuhlt sich hart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (31. März 2009)

ich kann deinen frust verstehen und am liebsten würde ich in solchen momenten immer umloggen und den typ der meinen Twink/Main auf dem gewissen hat am liebsten den Marsch blasen was aber leider nicht geht da pvp/rp realm^^

Ich denke mal das sowas nur Geistig Minderbemittelte "ober pro Gamer" (Szene aus Southpark WoW) sind die einfach mal nen Komplex mit ihrem Leben haben und das so kompensieren.

!Achtung Ironie!

Nervig wird das nur wenn es zum dauerzustand wird und man gerade am  questen ist und gerade so die Mob meute besiegt hat und einer daher gelaufen kommt und einem die letzten 10% leben weg nimmt ==>folglich "Hallo Bob!"

Ich muss zugeben dass ich aber nur aus reiner Rache sowas auch dann nur einmal mache wenn mir einer der Gegnerischen Fraktion begegnet mache, danach ist aber schluss.

Um zur ersten situation zurück zu kommen, ich für meinen teil hätte mich porten lassen vom Hexer um solch einen ärger aus dem weg zu gehen. Klar ihr seid alle davon aus gegangen wenn die 5 vor dem eingang deinen 4 Kumpels nichts tun werden sie auch dir nichts tun aber man sollte immer vom schlimmsten ausgehen (außerdem hätte dir das massig weg gesprart da ja bis zu den Toren die 4 allein klar gekommen wären).

Es gibt aber auch die andere Seite das nur ein Gruppenmitglied der Gegnerischen Fraktion das schwarze Schaf ist wie das mir Passiert ist:

Wir wollten altes Königreich Hero gehe. Ich mit meinem Hexer war der erste der ankam, am Portstein befanden sich ein Druide, Magier, Schurke. Ich verstecke mich hinter dem Stein und was is? Bekomm nen Pyro in den Hintern. Darauf hin entschuldigt sich der Taure bei mir und tadelte per emote (soweit ich das mitbekommen konnte) den Magier und verschwanden in der Ini. Naja mir ist nichts weiter passiert aber zumindest hat der übeltäter seine gerechte Strafe erhalten.


----------



## Cypress2308 (31. März 2009)

wie niemand outet sich?^^

ignoriert ihr mein post absichtlich?^^



achja und zwischen horde und allianz herrscht krieg!
und im krieg ist es nun mal üblich seinen gegner zu töten^^

ich glaube nicht das im wirklichen krieg ein soldat den anderen am leben lässt nur weil er in einem panzer sitzt und der andere  nur eine zwille hat , also ihm garnicht wirklich gefährlich werden kann ... 

und wenn man auf einem pvp server spielt ist das halt üblich das man nicht zum questen kommt weil man die ganze zeit umgenockt wird ... auf nem pve server ist das ja wieder was ganz anderes....


----------



## villain (31. März 2009)

richtig cypress..völlig richtig!

ich habe zwar nicht oft lowbies gegankt, aber wenn mir gerade einer über den weg lief und ich lust dazu hatte... was soll`s..? soll er/sie doch pvp ausmachen...(habe auf einem pve server gespielt) 
so kam es auch mal vor in den jahren, dass ich einen lowbie auch 3, 4 mal oder so  um die ecke gebracht habe... mir wurde dann irgendwann immer langweilig...


----------



## neo1986 (31. März 2009)

Cypress2308 schrieb:


> wie niemand outet sich?^^
> 
> ignoriert ihr mein post absichtlich?^^
> 
> ...


Aber im krieg killt man nicht die kinder der feinde.


----------



## villain (31. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Aber im krieg killt man nicht die kinder der feinde.



leider passiert auch das nocht zu oft... (aber das auszuweiten wäre ein völlig eigenes thema)


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (31. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Aber im krieg killt man nicht die kinder der feinde.



Kommt darauf an unter welchen Gesichtspunkt man Krieg führt... bei Eroberungen wäre es sicher schwachköpfig aber wenn ich den Gegner auslöschen will/muss sind auch Frauen und Kinder mit dran.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (31. März 2009)

Ach ist das herzig. xD

Was sich gewisse unter Ganker vorstellen, einfach köstlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



''Die müssen ihren Frust abbauen, weil sie im RL niemand mag''
''Die gehen nur auf lowies los, weil sie gegen gleichlevlige keine Chance haben''

Jemand schrieb hier sogar, das es daran liege, dass sie im RL nicht gut bestückt sind.
etc. etc.

Sowas tut doch weh. ^^

Ich sag jetzt einmal ein Wort: Langweile.
Das erklährt alles, dann müsst ihr nicht weiter versuchen etwas über die Personen herauszufunden, die WoW spielen.


----------



## h4zm (31. März 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Deswegen stecken sich Leute vermutlich auch Batterien in den Penis.



Eigentlich wollte ich mit meinem Post was anderes ausdrücken... Aber das trifft auch zu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (31. März 2009)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Weil es die Spielmechanik zulässt !


ight, mal davon ab deinme geschichte ist ja echt ne geschichte spielt da wer RP-Pvp^^ xD... aba ich persölich wär auch für minuspunkte beim töten von grauen spielern oda sowas... aba auch richtige konsequenzen nur netnur -Ehre (uhu... wennich alels habe brauchich kei ehre)^^


In AOc ist das ürbigens schlimmer.. grottiges pvp.. auf low lvl wirste nur von waldis geklillt (unbalanced ^^ die killen dich in 3 du sie in 20 sekunden^^) naja... und es ist überall jeder gegen jeden...^^ boah


----------



## Freakypriest (31. März 2009)

jekyll_do schrieb:


> Finde ich auch schade.
> 
> Vielleicht könnte mir ja mal ein Ganker erklären,warum man mit seinem roten Proto-Drachen über den Versammlungssteinen der Scherbenwelt campen muss und stundenlang Instanz-Gruppen gankt? Oder einzelne Leute die reppen/porten wollen. Weils Spass macht? Weil die Spielmechanik es zulässt? Oder eventuell weil man einfach ein Riesen-A*******och ist?
> 
> Ich meine- faire Auseinandersetzungen, selbst wenn man gerade questet und Aggro hat sind cool. Besonders wenn man trotz 10% Mana oder Energie gewinnt. Aber das hat ja nichts mit ganken zu tun. Das ist open-pvp.



Genau open PVP, für alle anderen weicheier gibts PvE Server


----------



## Senseless6666 (31. März 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Deswegen stecken sich Leute vermutlich auch Batterien in den Penis.


 lol tikume is iwi voll unfreundlich und niveaulos geworden...


----------



## DerMavgier (31. März 2009)

LOL das ist der sinn eines PVP-servers.
es herrscht krieg zwischen 2 fraktionen und  da ist es egal wie, wer was macht.

wenns stört einfach auf nen pveserver gehen


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (31. März 2009)

Ich haue aus Prinzip keine Lowies, nein ich grille sie auch nicht mit Starfire. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vom Hintergrund her kann ich da nur sagen: Ich bin der epische Erzdruide, ich vergreife mich nicht an schwächeren, nichtmal nach Provokation. Ein Insect Swarm tut da manchmal Wunder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lycidia (31. März 2009)

Ich kann diese Gankerei nicht ausstehen....liegt wohl auch daran, dass ich einen heilenden Priester spiele. Aber es gibt ja auch immer wieder Lichtblicke, wie den Tauren, der mit mir in einer Höhle an einem Lagerfeuer sass und mir beim questen geholfen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich für meinen Teil bin ja eher friedliebend und daher pack ich Lowies net an. Im Gegenteil - ich grüss sie freundlich und reite meines Wegs.

In meiner Gilde bin ich schon als "Hordenfreund" verschrien ^^

Es liegt halt am Charakter des Spielers, ob er gankt oder nicht, ob er Lowies umhaut oder nicht.


P.S. Schöne Grüße an die Tauren dieser Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VILOGITY (31. März 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Genau open PVP, für alle anderen weicheier gibts PvE Server




Was war Open PvP doch gleich nochmal ?
Ach stimmt ja.........mit LvL80 LvL 24-50 Chars One Hiten....

Glaub ich auch das man so etwas Player versus Player nannte, oder war's doch Loser versus Player ?

Sprich für alle Nichtskönner und Grenzdebile, die sich im echten PvP gegen gleich starke Gegner nicht
messen wollen, man könnt ja eins auf die Fresse bekommen.
Uhhhh, son misst, viel zu gefährlich, das könnte man beim Yogi Yo (schreibt man den Dreck so) Karten tauschen
ja nicht gerade den Kumpels erzählen....
Da ist es schon wesentlich Cooler die Geschichte das man im PvP so richtig gerockt hat beim Ganken.....

Finde Dich einfach damit ab, wer Chars die 40-50 LvL unter einem selbst sind per One Hit zum Friedhof befördert, der 
zeigt nur jedem das er NICHTS drauf hat und noch weniger im Hirn , nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Zomgolololadin (31. März 2009)

Imbageif schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: warum hauen fast alle die Ratten, Schlangen, Eichhörnchen, Hasen oder was sonst noch so durch die Innis an lvl 1 mobs rennt?
> a) weil man es kann und
> b) weil es verdammt lustig aussieht wenn irgendwas mit einem Schlag im dreck landet.
> 
> in diesem sinne: keine weiteren fragen, euer ehren. Beweisführung abgeschlossen




also ich spiele Krieger und brauche Wut und nur deswegen hau ich diese lvl 1 viecher oder bei nem wipe blutrausch ratte anchargen und schon spart man 3-4 sekunden lauf zeit
also nicht alle hauen die for fun um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bzw vor fast jeden bossfight auch halt für max wut am anfang..

b2t ich mag lowies killen bin aufm pvp server und da gibts keine gnade auch von den anderen musst diese nicht erwarten, d.h. wie du mir so ich dir ein ewiger kampf...
Ganken tue ich dagegen nie aus Spass sondern nur wenns mir genauso ergeht und ich auf Rache aus bin.

pvp 4 life pve macht doch immer weniger spass bzw pve content reicht für 1 tag raiden = 6 Tage langeweile die du dir im pvp vertreibst


----------



## Larmina (31. März 2009)

Ich gebe zu ich hab mal einen Druiden, der auf einem RPserver Krautwurst hieß gegankt... aber ansonsten hau ich maximal 1x zu


----------



## Mixo (31. März 2009)

Spiele auch auf nen pvp server...

nun ist mein 2. acc der andere war auch auf dem server ^^ 
also mit meinem 1. char hatte ich kaum probs mit ganken... beim 2. war es scho etwas anderes hatte mit ma freundin gequestet war level 57 meine freundin 56 kommt nen hunter level 62 und tötet ma freundin und will mich auch töten, hab den umgehauen..
nun da er meinte er müsse uns angreifen als wir im mob pull waren und 3 am arsch hatten, hab ich mir den spass net nehmen lassen und den noch 5x gekillt ^^

kurze zeit später 70er schurke (war pre wotlk) will uns umhauen *gg*
naja hab den mit ma freundin 4x gekillt... schlechter spieler erst beim 5.x hat er mich dann zuerst gehauen und net versucht ma freundin zu killen die der heiler war ^^

naja 4:1 quote war doch ok ^^

Als wir dann auf der höllenhalbinsel waren, mit 62 hat uns nen 62er dudu und nen 70er schurke angegriffen auch hier konnten wir 1x erfolgreich  sein. dann hatten wir mobs am arsch und die haben uns umgehauen... nun danach war der schurke so toll und iss knapp ne stunde über unsere leichen mit seinem flugmount geflogen... najo passiert ^^

so wurd ich halt scho gegankt naja 5vs1 etc. nenne ich nun nicht weiter ^^ ist normal...

persönlich gank ich kaum... hau aber auch low level chars um.. hat 3 gründe.

1. Sie klauen die mobs welche ich farme dann fallen die lowies halt.

2. Wenn se mich sehen gehen se durch mich durch, kann ich garnet haben zeugt von mangeldem respekt und wir sozusagen bestraft ^^

3. Ich hab bock auf open pvp und klatsch se 2-3x und hoffe auf ein umloggen.

Mein geganke hält sich aber in grenzen leichen camp etc. halte ich nix von... Kommt zwar auch vor aber nur wenn es nen spinner ist, der mich ma mit mehrern gekillt hat. 

Naja und dann gibt es halt noch das farm spot kämpfen, wird besonders lustig wenn die person net verschwindet sondern nen gäste acc macht und mit nem level 1 char einen beschimpft und rumflamed, dass macht mir dann soviel laune, dass ich nimmer farme sondern sein main auf kos setze und in jeder freien minute wo ich ihne sehe mehrer stunden mit dem killen zubringen kann.

Auf 80 hat man in wow derzeit eh net genug zu tun ^^


----------



## Chalis (31. März 2009)

Ich spiel auf einen PvE server und wenn ich jemand sehe der pvp an hat (egal welche lvl) greif ich ihn an.

Wenn jemand rumläuft der pvp an hat, isses so als ob er ein schild trägt mit der Aufschrift "Komm bring mich um"


----------



## Melchio (31. März 2009)

Lycidia schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil bin ja eher friedliebend und daher pack ich Lowies net an. Im Gegenteil - ich grüss sie freundlich und reite meines Wegs.
> 
> Es liegt halt am Charakter des Spielers, ob er gankt oder nicht, ob er Lowies umhaut oder nicht.



Hab mir gerade mal das rausgenommen, was auch auf mich zutrifft ^^ 

Bin auf nem PvE Server Krieger Tank (ally)  

Hatte erst kürzlich wieder sehr nette Begegnungen mit der anderen Fraktion, die ich euch mal nicht vorenthalten möchte. 
(Hatte dabei PvP an wegen den Türmen)
Samstag Mittag. Man reitet allein durch die östlichen Königreiche in Richtung Stratholme. Weit vor mir ein Taure, der vom Level her in das Gebiet passt. Wohl der selbe weg anscheinend...   Ich hab nur gesehen wie er vor mir in die Pat geraten ist, die dort auf dem Weg gerne mal langläuft....  nun ja, da ich selbst weiß wie ätzens es ist... vom Pferd runner, geholfen, Pat kaputt ^^  

Ein Danke von seiner Seite, ein gern zurück.  Interessanterweise simmer tatächlich beide bis Stratholme, wo der Rest seiner Gruppe (4 80er) waren. PvP war immer noch an... sie hätten schon gekonnt... aber keiner hat. Stattdessen wurde ich gegrüßt, nachdem sie ihren Tauren begrüßt hatten. 

kann auch mal so laufen ^^


----------



## Bierzelthocker (31. März 2009)

BIGBoomkin schrieb:


> Also erstens wenn einer aus der anderen fraktion bei uns sitzt und angelt hau ich ihn weg!!
> Erstens weill er nackt ist und damit so unwissend ist und nicht weis das beim pvp kein rüßie schaden verursacht wird!!(also ein bop)
> Zweitens weil ich selber das enchievment farmen will kille 50 gegner in deiner heimatstadt.
> Drittens ich finde das toll open pvp in allen formen!!!



Ich glaub du bist ein Bop, ich habe das Angel"enchiev"ment in OG auch gemacht. Rüstungsschaden habe ich dabei erhalten (warum ist mir nicht ganz klar), liegt wohl daran das man in ner Hauptstadt der anderen Fraktion ist & die Wachen auch einprügeln. Eine gesicherte Erkenntnis woran es liegt wäre hier interessant.

Open PvP finde ich ok, wer aufn PvP Server geht sollte wissen worauf er sich einlässt -> meins isses nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Namir (31. März 2009)

Du sagst zwar, dass du keine Fraktionen hinschreibst. Trotzdem bist du klar ein Ally ! ^^
Naja, vor dem Kloster hab ich auch schon Lowies gekillt. Ganz einfach weil es ein Hordengebiet ist und sich Allianzler der Gefahr bewusst sein sollten da reinzugehen. Sonst kommen sie viel zu schnell wieder um irgendwelche Hauptstädte zu raiden.

Aber sonst hau ich keine Lowies, niemals ganke ich. Nur wer mich mal angreift wird bei jeder zufälligen Begegnung gekillt, aber ich warte nicht bis er sich wiederbelebt um ihn dann zu killen.
Naja, ich habs beim leveln jeweils so gemacht: böse und nette chars. Mit den bösen chars wurde alles geschnetzelt, das ungefähr fair war mit den lieben hab ich mich nur verteidigt.


PS: Auf englisch heisst das "achievement" und zu deutsch "Erfolg", bei gewissen abarten hier krieg ich fast die Krise.

Edith sagt noch: ne kleine geschichte ist mir gerade eingefallen. und zwar war ich mit meinem blut-dk-tank kräuter farmen und da kam ein pala daher und wollte mir die kräuter wegninjaen (naja, er war zwar vor mir da aber egal). jedenfalls hab ich ihn halt angegriffen und muss sagen, dass mir noch nie ein melee-kämpfer so viel schaden reingehauen hat (von flick mal abgesehen) jedenfalls haben wir beide alle unsere cooldowns gespielt und er hätte mich wahrscheinlich auch besiegt, wenn nich 2 79er gekommen wären und mich geheilt und dmg auf ihn gemacht hätten. naja, es war dann halt 3 zu 1 (ein wenig unfair). zumindest für 5-6 sekunden, denn der pala hat kurzerhand die 2 neuen geonehittet und sich wieder ausschliesslich um mich gekümmert. der friedhof war einfach nebenan, die 2 haben sich gleich wiederbelebt und dann starb er auch. das war wohl das fairste 3 gegen 1 gewesen, das ich je gesehen habe, denn wäre ich nicht tank, hätte er uns alle 3 über den jordan befördert.


----------



## Tranos (31. März 2009)

Ihr vergesst hier ein spezielle Sache.
Wenn man seinen Charakter auf einem PvP Server gelevelt hat und ca. 9000000 mal gegankt wurde.
Dann denk ich mir einfach nur! "Denen zahl ich es zurück indem ich die jetzt auch ganke!" 
Und ganz ehrlich, wer kann von sich behaupten, dass er noch nie einen anderen gegankt hat.

Das ist wie bei den Israelis und Palästinensern: Spirale der Gewalt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sobe1 (31. März 2009)

Also ich hatte bis ende Season 2 noch meinen Schurken gespielt. Aber kein Arena oder spziel PVP. T4 und S1 für Ehre, welches sich aus den Spass besuchen in paar BGs ab und zu ergeben hat. Gegen S2 kam man ja noch etwas an. Das war dann 70er PVEler gegen 70er PVPler. Als Schurke konnte ich geganke eigentlich immer entgehen und wens 5 Minuten ausloggen war.

Dann hatte ich und habe ich immernoch Spass am heilen und spiele als Main nen Holy Priest. Man war das nen Akt beim leveln und ausgerechnet dann als man das Gebiet zum Q mob frei geboxt hat und Respawn droht kommt nen Ally und haut mich um^^

Nun mit 80 haue ich generell keine Holys! Und auch niemanden der gegen Mobs kämpft (ausnahme: Ich kenne den Char, was ab und zu schon vorkam!)

Als Holy Priester sollte man eh nix ganken oder angreifen was auch lvl 80 oder fast ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lustig isses wenn man als PVE Heiler einem anderen hilft der fast verreckt wäre und dann die anderen 2-3 der feindlichen Fraktion noch umhaut. Man hat ja so eine PVP untypische Manaregeneration und Manapool^^  Totheilen im wahrsten Sinne.
Tja solche gucken dann ganz blöd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Kann mich noch an Halloween erinnern, wo alle Friedhof ranten. Ein S3 Pala hat da alleine mit ein paar Heals von mir den 5 trupps Allys umgehaun, nachdem die uns angegriffen haben. 

Man kann es halt aus verschiedenen Perspektiven sehen und fürn Heiler isses immer mies -_-


----------



## Shadowcreeper (31. März 2009)

Ohne mir jetzt alle Kommentare durchgelesen zu haben, merke ich, dass sehr oft das Argument
"ja dann geh halt auf nen pve server" auftritt. Nur in dem Fall seid ihr mindestens genauso naiv
wie ich wenn ich mir denke, na der Hordler / Alli, whol auf 80 wird mich schon nicht umhauen.

Erst einmal, warum fängt man auf einem PvP server an?
 - Ich habe deswegen auf einem PvP server angefangen, weil ein Freund dort (damals^^) schon
   einen Level 60 Charakter hatte. Ich wusste nicht, was der Unterschied von PvP zu allen anderen
   war. Das ist mir erst viel später aufgefallen.

Warum transferiere ich nicht?
 - Erst einmal kostet es zusätzlich (20 € nach meinem Wissen). Doch das wäre nicht das große Problem.
 - Alle meine Freunde und meine neue Gilde, in der ich viele sehr symatsiche Mitglieder auch als
   Freunde gefunden habe sind auf diesem Server. Von ihnen möchte ich mich nicht einfach so trennen.
   wir haben einen riesen Spaß und raiden auch sehr gerne....

Back to the Topic:

Ich finde auch, dass ganken sehr sinnlos ist, aber es ist einfach ein Profilation sonstiger Misserfolge.
Behaltet euch das einfach im Hinterkopf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich persönlich gehe der gegnerischen Fraktion soweit möglich aus dem Weg.
Manchmal helfe ich ihnen sogar, doch meistens endet das genauso im Desaster.

So kann man sagen, die Zeit belehrt einen eines Besseren. Einfach aus dem Weg gehen und gut ist.
P.S.: Alle meine weiteren Twinks, wenn nicht gerade PvP-Chars fange ich auf PvE Servern an.

MfG und viel Glück, Shadowcreeper aka Shogun


----------



## T2roon (31. März 2009)

spiel auf einem PvE Server und Ruhe hast Du dann junger Padawan


----------



## villain (31. März 2009)

Shadowcreeper schrieb:


> Ich finde auch, dass ganken sehr sinnlos ist, aber es ist einfach ein Profilation sonstiger Misserfolge.



Und wenn das Töten des Gegners der Sinn ist? Es ist also nicht sinnlos - jedenfalls nicht komplett.

btw: Profilation?

Bitte nicht mit Fremdwörtern wild durch die Gegend werfen...


----------



## Mädchenteam (31. März 2009)

Vielleicht sollte Blizzard da einschreiten und dem dahingeschlachteten nach Aufnahme seines Kadavers ihm eine Unverwundbarkeit von mindestens 5 Minuten geben. Er kann sich in dieser Zeit in Sicherheit bringen. Vorausgesetzt er verhält sich in dieser kurzen Zeitspanne passiv und greift selber nicht an. Auch kein NPC oder Wildtier.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (31. März 2009)

Haha, weil ich grad eine Geschichte gelesen hab, ich hab auch noch eine auf Lager...

ich war lvl 77 oder so und am Holzfällerlager in den Grizzlyhügeln... war zum ersten Mal in dem Gebiet und hab mich halt die Q von dem Anbieter geholt und losgelegt...
Da kämpfte gerade ein lvl 80 Jäger, der auf ca. 20% hp war...
Also hab ich ihn gesheeped xD
Nicht, weil ich ihn attacken wollte oder die Chance auf einen Sieg gewittert hatte, ich wollte einfach mal sehen, wie schnell man sich als sheep hochheilt und hatte sowas noch nie gemacht. -.-

Naja, jedenfalls hat mich sein pet total zerfetzt xD


Naja, aber ich hab auch schon Spieler aus anderen Fraktionen getroffen, denen ich und sie mir geholfen haben. z.B: den Elite, den man für die Orakel/Wildherzen Q killen muss... 
ich bin da rein und da stand ein Ally drinnen, eben am reggen... wir haben uns dann über Zeichensprache halt irgendwie verständigt,
anschließend hat er den mob gepullt und wir haben ihn zusammen niedergemacht...
da ich aber den anderen leben lassen wollte brauchte ich den mob nochmal, der Ally ist geblieben hat gereggt und gewartet bis ich gepullt hab und hat mir auch geholfen ^^ 
Das fand ich nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nur weil Könige Krieg führen muss sich das Volk doch nicht gegenseitig ausrotten oder?


----------



## Sacrificium (31. März 2009)

Weil man etwas kann, dies auch zu tun, führt nur im Falle vom fehlen jedlicher Alternativen, zu einer
wohldefinierten Handlung. Stehen einem mehrere Handlungsmöglichkeiten zur Auswahl, so kann man
doch immer nur genau eine Möglichkeit wahrnehmen und es gibt mindestens eine, von der tatsächlich
eingetretenen, verschiedene Möglichkeit. Setzt man nun wieder den Grundsatz voraus, dass man etwas
tut, weil man es kann, so folgert man aus der nicht wahrgenommenen Handlungsmöglichkeit, dass diese
als solche garnicht verfolgt werden konnte. Letztlich führt das dazu, dass es von den vielen Handlungs-
möglichkeiten, die uns scheinbar von Zeit zu Zeit offen liegen, immer nur genau eine gibt die wir tun
können und die restlichen sind nur Trugbilder der Phantasie.
Ich fasse zusammen: wer lowies gankt, weil er es kann, folgt nur seinem festgelegten Lebenslauf und
trifft in diesem Moment keine Entscheidung. Man könnte auch sagen, er nimmt sich selbst seine Freiheit.


----------



## Amella (31. März 2009)

Hmm darf ich ma den Philosphen ausser tonne zitieren? ko mehr wie der heißt^^
also der soll einen jungen mann der gerade die Olympiade gewonnen hat gefragt haben worauf dieser so stolz ist?. darauf hin meinte der junge Mann :" Ich habe alle anderen besiegt und gewonnen!" daraufhin fragte ihn der Philosph : " Was für eine Ehre ist es den schwächere zu besiegen?" nunja dies nun mal an alle die lowies richtig ganken *gegen gelegentliches killn hab ich nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Babsy75 (31. März 2009)

aus diesem grund spiel ich auf'm PVE server. 
mir reichen die typen schon die mit ihren (angeblichen) dps werten aus einem schwanz-verlängerungs-tool um sich werfen.

typen die sowas machen sind die die sonst nix auf die reihe bekommen, weder im rl noch im spiel.
alles arme würstchen

eigendlich müßte bizz soeinem verhalten einen riegel vorsetzten, das man auch auf einem pvp-server chars die z.b. 10lvl unter einem sind net angreifen kann, es sei den sie erlauben es, wie z.b. bei duellen oder so.
aber da blizz soetwas nicht machen wird da dann die ganze pvp gemeinde aufschreit ürd ich sagen pech gehabt, um das zuunterbinden, namen merken umloggen oder gilde bescheid sagen und den / die typen zurückganken.


----------



## Larmina (31. März 2009)

Amella schrieb:


> Hmm darf ich ma den Philosphen ausser tonne zitieren? ko mehr wie der heißt^^
> also der soll einen jungen mann der gerade die Olympiade gewonnen hat gefragt haben worauf dieser so stolz ist?. darauf hin meinte der junge Mann :" Ich habe alle anderen besiegt und gewonnen!" daraufhin fragte ihn der Philosph : " Was für eine Ehre ist es den schwächere zu besiegen?" nunja dies nun mal an alle die lowies richtig ganken *gegen gelegentliches killn hab ich nichts
> 
> 
> ...


Das war Diogenes schäm dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilverSeb (31. März 2009)

Also wegen Lowies killen. 

Mein Magier zeichens immer Feurige Rüstung tragend ritt so schnell es der dicke bär zuließ durch die gegend um seinen Erfolg als Weltenbummler zu besorgen.

Nachdem ich mal bei den Skeletten rein geschaut habe die Wachen am eingang gerade so erledigte und mit sage und schreibe 300 lp, pvp gekennzeichnet das "Wunderschöne" Undercity verlies sah ich nen kleinen lv 23 Jäger auf mich zu laufen. der in diesem moment sein pvp anmachte und seine Katze auf mich los schickte. Glühende Rüstung + Katze = tote Katze. Also dachte ich mir der hat was gelernt aber wieder nichts Jäger mit Waffe in der Hand greift mich an. Was soll ich sagen Glühende Rüstung + Jäger = toter Jäger. 

Soviel zu lowies killen


----------



## _Raziel_ (31. März 2009)

Êuch ist schon bewusst, dass das Ganze nur ein Spiel ist?

Warum erkunden Leute die Spielwelt anstatt Heros oder Raids zu gehen? Weil sie dies dürfen.
Warum raiden Leute anstatt sich in den Schlachtfeldern umzuhauen? Weil sie es dürfen.
Warum killen Spieler andere Spieler der gegnerischen Fraktion? Genau, weil sie es können.
Und wenn man eh schon einen grauen Lowlevel-Char umhaut, der keine Ehre bringt, dann warten einige Spieler eben auch auf die Wiedergeburt eben jenes.
Ich kenne wenige Leute, die nach einem richtig schweren Kampf gegen meinen Main, mich auch och campen wollen. Mein Lowlevel Hexenmeister jedoch wird öfters umgeklatscht als das ich Quests abgeschlossen hätte (kommt mir jedenfalls so vor). Und dennoch... schei** drauf. Es ist ein Spiel und es lässt einem die Freiheit dazu. Also muss man damit leben.

Erstellt einen Vorschlag im offiziellen Forum und bittet darum, dass solches Ganken geahndet wird. Anders wird es sich nie ändern.

Btw.
Wenn ich aufm PvE-Server bin und einen geflaggten Char sehe, dann guck ich erstmal, was er macht. Questet er, dann is er wohl einer Stadt zu nahe gekommen (also nicht killenswert). Les ich ständig in der lokalen Verteidigung, dass Angriffe stattfinden, so is er auf der Abschussliste.


----------



## Scharamo (31. März 2009)

Alyxa schrieb:


> Und nochwas: bei solchen Beschwerden stelle ich mir immer die Frage: Warum spielen solche Leute auf nem PvP Server? Auf nem PvE server gibts sowas nicht, da gibts nur "bewusstes" PvP.


/SIGN! Wenn ihr auf einem PVP Server spielt müssst ihr damit klarkommen gekillt zu weren. Er ist halt Krieg zwischen der Allianz und der Horde. Und die schwächsten bekommen immer am meisten aus Maul.


----------



## Sacrificium (31. März 2009)

Das Argument, dass alles was man tun kann legitim ist, weil WoW ein Spiel ist, zieht
glaub ich nur beim Menschen, die nur geringfügig über Empathie verfügen.

Aber warum der Sache einen Riegel vorschieben? Ich find es manchmal sogar
interessant, wie sich Menschen verhalten, wenn sie ohne Konsequenzen fürchten
zu müssen, andere ärgern und reizen können.

Kennt ihr das Phänomen nicht mehr aus der Schuhlzeit? Es gibt einen in der Klasse,
den pisacken alle, dadurch wird es manchmal sogar schon so legitim, dass der/die
Lehrer/in es schweigend akzeptiert. Weil der Typ vlt tatsächlich etwas neben der
Spur ist. Es gibt keine Hemmungen mehr, ihn nicht zu nerven und drum macht es
jeder. Manche mehr, manche weniger. Ist manchmal ganz gut zu wissen, wer von
den WoW-Spielern in diese Richtung schlägt.


----------



## Sobe1 (31. März 2009)

Scharamo schrieb:


> /SIGN! Wenn ihr auf einem PVP Server spielt müssst ihr damit klarkommen gekillt zu weren. Er ist halt Krieg zwischen der Allianz und der Horde. Und die schwächsten bekommen immer am meisten aus Maul.



Ja das Problem ist ja eigentlich nur der Weg zum maximal LVL. Ich spiele aufm PVP nicht wegen Arena, Schlachtfeldern oder OpenPVP, sondern weil man da dann richtig Kontakt mit der anderen Fraktion hat. Schon blöde wies manchmal in den Städten während eines Städte Raids ist...  Die Verteidiger gucken solange zu, bis sie angreifen müssen oder genug sind. Es sollte generell überall PVP aktiv sein, dazu sind ja die Wachen da. Nunja, die Wachen sind eigentlich noch schwächer als damals mit 65+ gegen nen 70er als jetzt mit 75+...  die 80er haben einfach bessere Items und klatschen solche Wachen im nu weg.

Es ist halt das gewisse etwas aufm PVP Realm wenn man irgendwo durch die Pampa reitet. Jeden Moment könnte man einen treffen. Also stumpf zu sagen, geh PVE Realm und gut. Da würd ich vor Langeweile einschlafen unterwegs...


----------



## Sacrificium (31. März 2009)

Krieg zwischen Allianz und Horde? Das ist Argument wohl offensichtlich vorgeschoben.
Seid wann kümmert sich jemand auf einem normalen realm ums Rollenspiel? Es gibt doch
kaum Leute die die Questtexte lesen, geschweige denn sich Gedanken um ihren Charakter
machen. WoW ist (auf den normalen Servern) KEIN Rollenspiel. Wer was anderes behauptet
lügt ganz einfach.
Außerdem herrscht Frieden zwische Allianz und Horde. Wenn es auch ein wackliger ist und
sich die Völker nicht riechen können.
Aber offiziell: Frieden.


----------



## Deepender (31. März 2009)

Selenor schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerade, weils mir in den Sinn gekommen ist, einfach mal ein oder zwei schöne Geschichten aus den letzten Monaten WoW erzählen, die mich alle zu ähnlichen Fragen führen, nämlich denen, warum scheinbar es scheinbar so unendlich viel Spaß macht andere Spieler zu ganken, Lowies zu killen oder den Magier da vorn umzubrezeln, der sich wohl etwas verschätzt hat und nach einem Kampf mit 2000 Leben und ohne Mana da steht und sich freut das er endlich regenerieren kann.
> 
> Nur zwei Dinge vorne weg:
> 1.Ich nenne keine Namen, Rassen oder Fraktionen, da ich weiß, dass das, was ich beschreibe, auf beiden Seiten auftritt und ich nicht möchte das spätestens der dritte Beitrag ein "Klar, das die Horde wieder gankt" oder ein "Tja, Allis können es eben nicht alleine" geflame wird.
> ...




du spielst horde, und es waren allis?^^

dann verstehe ich dn treath voll und ganz, www.myvideo.de und todeswache eingeben


wie viele noobs an 2 mages drauf gehen....


----------



## Maxugon (31. März 2009)

Ehm...*MIMIMIMIMI?*


----------



## IwanNI (31. März 2009)

Warum ich einzelne Spieler platt mache, wenn ich einer Gruppe bin?
Warum ich lowies kille, die minimum 20 Level unter mir sind?

Ganz einfach, weil ich es kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sacrificium (31. März 2009)

Man stelle sich vor, man spielt mit jemandem Schach und das Gegenüber
bricht das Spiel jedesmal nach dem siebten Zug ab um eine neue Partie zu
beginnen. Man fragt ihn, was der Unfug soll.
Drauf er: "Mimimi hier net rum. Ist doch nur ein Spiel."

Diese Anonymität in WoW und auch hier ist schon was feines, gell Maxugon?


----------



## GerrDee (31. März 2009)

Also ich bin im Vergleich zu den Meisten hier nochn absoluter noobie, ums vorweg zu sagen. Bin quasi Späteinsteiger und mein "main" ist ein fury-warrior (momentan lvl 71).

Ehrlich gesagt wusste ich anfangs gar nicht was PvE und PvP bedeutet. ^^ Aber n Kumpel, der schon länger dabei ist, hat mich dann (glücklicherweise) aufn PvP-Server gelotst.

Die Konsequenz, dass dort logischerweise auch open-pvp stattfindet, macht das Spiel ja letzlich einfach spannender und interessanter.

Also von mir aus soll mich eben auch mal n 80er umrotzen, wenn er grad lustig ist, aber ich find das "auslachen" oder "bespucken" einfach überflüssig und kindisch!! Ich mein auf der Straße würden die Leute das (hoffentlich) auch nicht machen. Und in diesem Punkt stimm ich der These zu, dass es mit Sicherheit Leute hinterm Schirm gibt, die bewusst ihre Überlegenheit ausnutzen, um was weiß ich was zu kompensieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hinterm Schirm trauen sie es sich vielleicht so extrem zu provozieren, aber draußen sähe das wohl anders aus :/

Ich finde auch, dass sich gewisse Sachen einfach nicht gehören wie zB. jmd. anzugreifen, der gerade nichts ahnend mit der Hälfte HP auf neutralem Gebiet am Mobkloppen ist. Wenn man Aktionen dieser Schiene schiebt, dann doch bitte aber auch den Mut haben dafür ins Feindesland zu gehen!!
Ein Spieler der gegnerischen Fraktion kriegt von mir viel mehr Achtung, wenn er mich einfach auch mal questen lässt, obwohl er mich mit seinen 4-5 lvl Vorsprung sicher umhaun könnte. 

In meinem Fall ist es natürlich auch etwas blöd, dass ich PvP mäßig an den Daddel-Fähigkeiten (noch) nicht mithalten kann mit jmd., der schon seit vier Jahren zockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das ist ja eine andere Sache und da kann ja auch der Gegner nix für...

Aber man wird nichts daran ändern können, dass es eben n paar Leute gibt, denen im Spiel einfach zu langweilig ist. Außerdem hab ich auch schon ne Menge wirklich junger Konsorten hier kennengelernt. Also Alter sagt nicht unbedingt was über die Reife, aber wenn so viele 12-15 jährige am Daddeln sind, dann ist das auch klar, dass es manchmal bissl kindisch abläuft...

Und es ist richtigerweise nunmal ein PvP Server und das ist auch gut so.

Trotzdem mein Apell: Ein gewisses Maß an Zurückhaltung und Ehre tun dem ein- oder anderen vllt. ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einfach mal überlegen, ob man den Gegner auch noch demütigen muss, obwohl man ihn eh umgekloppt hat oder ob man den rumquestenden solo-Spieler jetzt unbedingt bashen muss, wenn man als 3er oder 5er Gruppe rumläuft. Krieg und Story hin- oder her!!
Ich versuche für mich einfach einen gewissen Verhaltenskodex zu wahren und hoffe, dass irgendwann maln positives Echo kommt. Es ist ja tatsächlich vor einigen Tagen vorgekommen, dass ich (zwar mit sicherheitsabstand) einfach neben nem Hordler rumgequestet hab und wir uns eben einfach mal in Ruhe gelassen haben. Letzendlich will ich auch nur so schnell es geht meine 80 erreichen und dann können wir uns ja von mir aus tagelang nur gegenseitig die Köppe einhaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: So manche comments a la "weil ich es kann" und so kann man sich auch sparen, oder!?? Einfach nur unterste...


----------



## Doodlekeks (31. März 2009)

is mir auch schon öfters passiert. einmal wollte ich mit ein paar freunden gun'drak waren noch nicht 80 und dann haben uns ein paar 80er die auch grad in die ini wollten angegriffen und sind alle verreckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und an den poster über mir : jo da geb ich dir recht mit dem spucken. ich mein man spuckt auch nicht leute auf der straße an nur weil sie schwarz sind oder aus einer anderen stadt sind (auser man ist ein rassist oder ein nazi)


----------



## Rator (31. März 2009)

was solls, passiert nun mal. 

also ich heute mit meinem magier twink und meinen 4 gruppenkameraden aus zul farrak geritten kam stürmte auf
einmal ein blutrünstiger todesritter auf uns zu, natürlich level ??, todesgriff, dingsdaschlag -> tot! doch meine
strammen kameradschaftlichen helden im lvl bereuch von 45-50 machten den frischen. ca. level 60 dk noch schön
platt. warum ich das erzähle? keine ahnung, ich fands witzig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## villain (31. März 2009)

Rator schrieb:


> was solls, passiert nun mal.
> 
> also ich heute mit meinem magier twink und meinen 4 gruppenkameraden aus zul farrak geritten kam stürmte auf
> einmal ein blutrünstiger todesritter auf uns zu, natürlich level ??, todesgriff, dingsdaschlag -> tot! doch meine
> ...



aber das war doch voll unfair - ihr seid doch in der überzahl gewesen! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamrock - Perenolde (31. März 2009)

Taniquel schrieb:


> das sind imho genau wie die x9 pvp twinks leute die jeden tag ob in der schule oder im job permanent  runtergemacht werden . in wow haben sie dann mal die chance zurück zu  schlagen . ist zwar erbärmlich , aber wer es braucht, naja jeder wie er am besten kann^^




das ist nur deine meinung. 

ich habe genug leute in der gilde die abends um 22-23 uhr von der nachtschicht nachhause kommen oder weil sie selbstständig sind erst abends online kommen und eben genau das machen aber sie sind nicht die opfer/täter-klasse wie du sie darstellst. sie haben lediglich eine andere auffassung von pvp. ich mag dieses geganke auch nicht und es kotzt mich auch immer wieder an aber es ist legal also wird es gemacht weil es manchen eben spaß macht.

frag mal einen GM. der wird dir sagen das es absolut legal ist das ein level 80 schurke z.b. im lowlevelgebiet rumgammelt und alles onehittet und das stundenlang, tagelang, monatelang. es ist legal und es ist ganz egal wieoft er dich killt. manche sind da ja ganz versessen drauf nur eine bestimmte person immer und immer und immer wieder zu ganken. ich hatte die tage wieder so ein erlebnis auf der höllenfeuerhalbinsel. da rannte ein einziger lvl 61 paladin pvp aktiv rum und wollte die türme erobern. wir waren halt mit mehreren dort unterwegs und haben ihn umgehubt. da loggt der auf seinen lvl 80 DK um und gankt uns stundenlang als revanche ^^. jedesmal wenn sein paladin uns sah loggte dieser aus und schwubs war der dk von ihm da und legte uns schlafen. keineswegs nett aber total in ordnung von seiten der regeln die man akzeptiert wenn man auf einem pvp server spielen will.  

auch bei uns hier in der realen welt ist es keineswegs selten das 5 auf einen einprügeln der auch schon am boden liegt und sich nicht mehr muckst. die zahl 5 steht dabei als platzhalter für alles mögliche wie politisch organisierte gruppen, religiös organisierte gruppen, gebildete, ungebildete, ganze staaten. 


mfg shamrock


p.s. wenn man sowas nicht haben will muss man wohl auf nem pve server spielen könnte man sich denken aber falsch gedacht. mach mal auf meinem pve server auf dem ich spiele abends vor naxxramas pvp an ^^ da brennt der winzige raum und man sieht nur noch spieler aus den eingängen runter in den tot fliegen weil irgendein mage, schami oder so seinen knockback macht ^^


----------



## Xeyji (31. März 2009)

Spaß, ja es bringt Spaß, stell dir nur die Leute vor, die am andere Ende sitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habs nicht oft gemacht, nur eine günstige Situation rausgesucht nachdem ich getötet wurde, dann ganke ich zurück bzw habe das.
Bringt einfach Spaß, fertig.

Mfg Xeyji


----------



## MAczwerg (31. März 2009)

MightySten schrieb:


> Gratuliere!
> Das 'weil ich es kann' Sprüchlein, das von jedem so gerne nachgesprochen wird, ist ein
> ebenso armseliges und stupides "Argument" wie 'is mir egal'.
> 
> ...



Ich spiel auf einem PvP server bekomm ich aus Maul gut so und es mir egal ob es ein 80er is der mich 35er umhaut es ist Möglich also muss ich damit Leben.

Wenn ich gegankt werde dann log ich auf den Bankchar um und schau mal was es im Ah gibt nach 5 min is der Ganker eh weg was solls und ich bin oft genug gekillt worden als kleiner von großen. 

Wenn ich als 80er unterwegs bin dann hau ich alles was rot ist und das level is mir dabei egal gut ich camp halt net aber wie oft hab ich ich leute net gekillt und wurde dann mit 3 mobs am arsch von denen die ich nicht gekillt habe umgebracht. 

Wer damit auf einem PvP Server net leben kann dann wechselt auf einen PvE Server.

Wie gesagt ich spiel auf einem PvP Server und nehme an das der auf der andern Seite sich dessen Bewusst is das es da nie fair zugeht und damit leben kann das er mal aufs maul bekommt von wem auch immer ob größer oder kleiner. Und ich hau jeden weil ich es kann!


----------



## villain (31. März 2009)

Shamrock schrieb:


> p.s. wenn man sowas nicht haben will muss man wohl auf nem pve server spielen könnte man sich denken aber falsch gedacht. mach mal auf meinem pve server auf dem ich spiele abends vor naxxramas pvp an ^^ da brennt der winzige raum und man sieht nur noch spieler aus den eingängen runter in den tot fliegen weil irgendein mage, schami oder so seinen knockback macht ^^




das sind die spieler selbst schuld. einfach kein pvp anmachen. aber das ist ja nicht erst seit kurzem so: ich erinnere mich noch gut daran, wie es mit level 60 und man voller vorfreude vor dem eingang/portal zu ony,mc bwl auf den raid gewartet hat und dann kamen spieler der gegnerischen fraktion vorbei - teilweise haben sich dann 80 spieler gegenseitig ordentlich was gegegeben.


kleine geschichte noch:

damals auf lvl 60 war unser raidleader mal etwas spät dran, weil er eine ewig lang dauernde schlacht im alterac mal eben noch beenden wollte. nun ja, wir hatten mit dem trash in mc schon mal angefangen, als er mit seinem holy-priest den blackrock betrat. ganz unten warteten etwa 20 hordler und haben ihn platt gemacht.
kein problem - er war zwar angepisst, aber über TS hat er uns davon erzählt und wir sind mal eben mit 39 leuten "kurz vor die tür" gegangen und haben sie umgelegt.

keine frage: unser chef hätte damit rechnen müssen - die hordler aber auch.
es ist doch so wie ein vorposter es schon gesagt hat: wenn einer (auf nem pve-server) pvp-flagged rumläuft, ist es so, als hätte er ein "töte mich!!!"-schild auf dem kopf.


damals -in der anfangszeit von WoW- hat sich kaum einer darüber aufgeregt. nach meinem empfinden hat das ganze "mimimi" erst in den letzten jahren zugenommen. ist jedenfalls mein empfinden...
keine ahnung warum...


----------



## Greshnak (31. März 2009)

Mich hat auch mal als ich 60 war ein Level 29 Zwergen Jäger angegriffen (bin Blutelf Mage)
Weil er so frech war hab ich gewartet bis er wieder da ist und gesamt noch 2 mal gekillt. Ich hätte ihm nix getan, wenn er das nicht getan hätte.


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (31. März 2009)

Ganz ehrlich, die, die sich beschweren, dass sie andauernd gekillt werden mit ihren Lowchars, sind doch die ersten, die mit dem Main kleine 20er Wegnuken ^^


----------



## Urgosch (31. März 2009)

naja warum die leute das machen ? ka 
aber ich hab bisher nur glaube ich 5 lowies gekillt 1 Dranei pala der lvl 60 war und afk^^ 1 lvl 39 pala der so dum war mich während ich durch sw gerand bin mich anzugreifen 1 ma weil eine lvl 17 nachtelfe in reichweite meiner handmontiertenpyrorakte war und dan hab ich noch von meinem kumpel 3 ma den lvl 10er gnom twink umgehauen 


warum ich das getan habe ? naja liegt alles an einem trauma das mit im Ungoro ein lvl ??? dranei mage beschaft hat. Ich war da lvl 53 und hatte grade den alli typen bei marschals zuflucht umgehauen und ging dan qsten der dranei sah das und hat mich dan 100 in folge umgehauen einfahc so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da hab ich mir geschworen jeden Alli der ein "lowie" is und pvp an hat zu killn so einfach is das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamor (31. März 2009)

"mimimimimi"
jetzt wischst du dir erst mal die tränen aus dem gesicht und dann machst du mal rechtsklick auf dein portrait und stellst pvp ab.
"aber ich bin doch extra auf nem pvpserver"
achso... ja du wurdest bei der auswahl darauf hingewiesen also heul nich


----------



## Greshnak (31. März 2009)

Wenn ich meinen 24er Jäger aufm PvP Server spiele und einem Lowi, sagen wir Stufe 12 Schurke begegner geht das so ab:

1. Wenn er Shâdòwdèâthdàrk heißt Kill ich ihn wegen dem Scheiß Namen.
2. Wenn er mir winkt also nett ist lass ich hin.
3. Wenn er böse Makros macht kill ich ihn


Wie gesagt: Wenn ihr das nicht mögt macht PvE Server und heult nicht rum, so ist es eben, fangt auch an Lowis zu killen wenn man euch auch immer killt


----------



## Mullok (31. März 2009)

also wenn ich mal einen lowie umhaue beim questen.... (spiel aufm PvE server, also selber schuld wenn er im pvp ist) 
dann macht es mir einfach spaß, da ich mir vorstelle, wie der andere sich ärgert 

aber ich finde es beschissen, wenn man dann an seinem Leichnahm campt und ihn immer wieder umhaut


----------



## Rodanold (31. März 2009)

Dennis118 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7n83NpZggMI




made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und was den TE angeht:

die haben schon recht die Leute im Thread hier. Warum killt man alles und jeden auf nem Open-PvP?
Weil man es kann.
Das campen und Low-Lvl-killen nicht nett und fair ist.. was interessierts die Kinder schon?

In diesem Sinne..   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Roni


----------



## BlizzLord (1. April 2009)

> Warum killt man so gerne Lowies?



Kurz und bündig...

"Weil ichs kann!"


----------



## Vreen (1. April 2009)

Selenor schrieb:


> Warum killt man so gerne Lowies?




zur unterhaltung


----------



## cazimir (1. April 2009)

Du hast irgendwelche Komplexe und vor dir landet eine Fliege.

In deiner rechten Hand entdeckst du eine Fliegenklatsche.

Was machst du ?


Die komplette Geschichte der Menschheit besteht aus solchen Dummheiten. 
Der Mensch ist im inneren nun mal ein Arsch.


----------



## Tyrnaar (1. April 2009)

Leider haben viele Menschen sadistische Triebe..
Ob diese angeboren, anerzogen oder durch die Gesellschaft eingebrannt werden, entzieht sich meiner Kentniss.
Glücklicherweise gibt es in der Realität Gesetze und Regeln, die die Auslebung dieser Triebe eindämmen, diese sind in WoW nicht vorhanden.
So abgedroschen und stupide es klingt, "weil sie es können" scheint eine sehr zutreffende Feststellung zu sein.
Nichts hält diese Individuen auf, sich an der eigenen (virtuellen) Macht über andere und an deren Leid zu ergötzen... also tun sie es.
Meiner Meinung nach traurig, doch das tut nichts zur Sache.

Ach ja, was die Frage "Warum spielen dann PvP-hasser auf PvP-Servern" angeht:
Viele Leute spielen oder beginnen WoW mit Freunden.. daher trifft nicht jeder Speiler für sich alleine die Entscheidung über den Servertyp.
Mich zum Beispiel hat es mittlerweile zum 2. Mal auf einen solchen verschlagen, obwohl der obere Text wohl meine Meinung zum "Open PvP" deutlich genug zur geltung gebracht haben sollte...


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

... weil man es kann/darf...



Wer auf einem PvP-Server spielt ist selber schuld und hat KEIN RECHT sich zu beschweren.  Punkt. Aus. Ende.

Meine Meinung


----------



## Vreen (1. April 2009)

das krasse ist, das wenn ich so ein problembericht von jemandem lese der weint weil man ihn gankt und sein leid klagt,
ich tierisch lust bekomme selbst loszuziehen und zu ganken.

mal im ernst,  open pvp zocken und dann bei buffed rumheulen ist wie im regen stehen und sich beschweren das man nass wird.


----------



## Cypress2308 (1. April 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Aber im krieg killt man nicht die kinder der feinde.



ich habe noch nicht mitbekommen das man sich einen "kinder-char" erstellen kann oder das kinder-npcs der anderen fraktion pvp gekennzeichnet sind^^ ... aber egal^^


----------



## SyntaXKilla (1. April 2009)

Cypress2308 schrieb:


> ich habe noch nicht mitbekommen das man sich einen "kinder-char" erstellen kann oder das kinder-npcs der anderen fraktion pvp gekennzeichnet sind^^ ... aber egal^^


Unheimlich qualifizierte Meinung,
danke für deinen wertvollen Beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach gepostet ohne nachzudenken was?

Vl war gemeint auf einen schwächeren loszugehen, der sich nicht so wehren kann wie jemand auf dem selben Level?
Und der Vergleich mit Kinder / Erwachsene lediglich als Ähnlichkeit dargestellt?


----------



## Nano4Life (2. April 2009)

Also..
ich habe das max-level noch *nicht* erreicht..   wenn ich nen alli sehe dann versuch ich ihn natürlich umzunatzen.. natürlich nur solange ich sein level erkennen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sonst hau ich auch ma mein vanish rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , weil sterben ja irgendwie nich so toll wär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber selbst wenn ich den andern char dann wegnatze dann wird die leiche auf keinen fall gecamped, weil ich das einfach armseelig und lächerlich finde..


----------



## fN` (2. April 2009)

Wir, Rogue+DK, machen halt vor niemandem!
Vor ein paar Tagen standen wir zu zweit (beide 80, teilweise T7) vor HdB und wollte unsere Gruppe porten, als 2 80er der anderen Fraktion auftauchten, im Schlepptau 3 weitere (Schamy, Heal, DK), alle max. Stufe 77.

Die Schlacht ging los. Wir konnten ihrem Ansturm standhalten, bis unsere Truppe eintraf. Danach wurde auch nur noch beim Geistheiler und bei den Leichen gewartet.

So ist das halt im PVP. Wenn es jemanden störrt, wieso spielt er dann auf so einem Server?


----------



## Wowneuling (2. April 2009)

Menschen sind wie Strom. Sie suchen immer den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deutermond (2. April 2009)

Also ich spiele auch auf einem RP-PVP Server ... aber es würde mir nie in den Sinn kommen mit meinem 80ig DK nen lvl 20 (oder so) player zu killen ... für was? ... 

Ausser natürlich irgendein 50-80 gegner meint er müsse meine freundin farmen ... dann bekommt er was auf die nüsse ... mittlerweile ist sie so angefressen und frustriert das sie wow gar nich mehr angreift (und das obwohl ich 3 Jahre brauchte um sie zum spielen zu bewegen *heul*) ... und server wechseln kommt für mich nicht in frage weil meine gilde und freunde auf diesem server sind und mir open pvp grundlegend spass macht ... allerdings "erwachsenes open pvp" ... sprich wenn du gegen jemanden ins feld ziehst sollte er zumindest ne chance haben ... alles andere zeugt einfach nur von naiver Dummheit die versucht irgendetwas zu kompensieren.


----------



## villain (2. April 2009)

Deutermond schrieb:


> ... alles andere zeugt einfach nur von naiver Dummheit die versucht irgendetwas zu kompensieren.




"danke" dr. freud!


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. April 2009)

Erital schrieb:


> ...Hach ja, wenn ich sowas lese wünsch ich mir doch das alte Ehre-System zurück... mit der netten Zusatzoption der unehrenhaften Siege beim Lowies-killen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wahrscheinlich, weil der Schuss nach hinten losgehen könnte.
Mal nen Beispiel aus dem RL: in nem kleinen Westerwald-Dorf stand eine riesige Digitalanzeige, die jedem Autofahrer seine aktuelle Geschwindigkeit anzeigte. Ein paar Tage nach der Installation schossen Autofahrer mit weit über 130 km/h und ner Kamera in der Hand durchs Dorf.... Anzeige wurde wieder entfernt.

Besser gelöst in einer Stadt im Land Brandenburg. Am Straßenrand einer Bundesstraße stehen Digitalanzeigen, die bei einer Geschwindigkeit von max. 50 km/h ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 anzeigen und bei zu schneller Fahrt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vergleichsweise sollte auf dem Bildschirm "Du bist ein noobiger Lowie-Killer" erscheinen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was das Campen anbetrifft, miese Sache.. könnte man mit nem serverseitigen Debuff bestrafen, wenn man einen Lowie-Spieler becampt und innerhalb kurzer Zeit mehrfach killt. (Ok, ist ja laut Nutzungsbedingungen ohnehin verboten, von daher wäre es etwas schräg. Wäre irgendwie nen Zeichen, dass Untersagtes geduldet wird)

----

Tante Edith fällt ein paar Minuten später auf, dass der letzte Absatz Mist ist:
Blizz Nutzungsbedingungen:
"So gilt es als zum Spiel gehörend, wenn Spieler Feinde ihrer Art und/oder ihrer Verbündeten eliminieren und sich um Grabsteine (gravestone) und/oder Körper von Gefallenen (corpse camping) scharen."


----------



## Regine55 (2. April 2009)

Warum klatscht man lowies um?

weil ich es kann, ganz einfach. 

Macht es Spaß?

klar hin und wieder.

Werden meine low chars umgenatz?

jo sicher, ohne wäre das lvln langweilig.

PvP Server ftw. wer das nicht will soll auf nen PvE Server gehen...


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (2. April 2009)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> (Ok, ist ja laut Nutzungsbedingungen ohnehin verboten, von daher wäre es etwas schräg. Wäre irgendwie nen Zeichen, dass Untersagtes geduldet wird)



Hä? Zeig mal


----------



## Deligor (2. April 2009)

Dieses Problem ist so alt wie die Menschheit selbst...

"Survival of the fittest"...schonmal gehört? Nur die Stärksten überleben und kommen vorran. Das ist so und so wird es auch bleiben. Auch wenn heute die "Stärken" andere sind als im finsteren Mittelalter...Sozialer Stand...Arbeit und Einkommen...Momentan ist es eben die geistige Stärke die ín der Deutschen Gesellschaft ganz oben steht. Körperliche Kraft ist zwar anerkannt...führt aber nur selten zum gewünschten Erfolg. 
Im Mittelalter hingegen war körperliche Kraft schon wesendlich angesehener...Krieger und Ritter die auf dem Schlachtfeld siegreich waren wurden teilweise gar gottgleich verehrt. 
In der Steinzeit war geistige Stärke (soweit vorhanden) egal...Der Kräftige steht an der Spitze und die Schwachen zu seinen Füßen.
Es ist also seit jeher so, dass die Starken gewinnen...nur die Art der Stärke andert sich im Laufe der Zeitalter.

Warum ich das sage? weil der Darwinismus auch in WoW nicht haltmacht. Warum auch? Immerhin sitzen ja Menschen vor den PCs und die können eben nicht anders. Die meisten Menschen haben es quasi im Blut ihre Überlegenheit auszuspielen...das kann sich zum Beispiel darin äußern, dass man deutlich schwächeren Gegner zeigt, dass man der bessere Spieler ist...also der Stärkere.

Das ist allerdings nicht die einzige Möglichkeit wo dies zum Ausdruck kommt. Zum Beispiel wenn man einem Spieler der Gegnerischen Fraktion hinterherläuft und ihm bereits angeschlagene Questgegner tötet. Dies erzeugt eine ständige Bedrohung und vermittelt noch dazu eine Kontrolle über den kleineren Spieler und die Situation. 

Aber der Darwinismus muss nichtmal mit gewalt zu tun haben. Wer hat denn noch niemanden durch eine Ini gezogen? ich rede nun nicht von Freunden oder Gildenmitgliedern...sondern von Fremden. 
Ich wage nun zu behaupten, das ca 95% aller WoW Spieler auf diese Art der Eigenen Fraktion zeigen wollen, dass sie überlegen sind. Ob bewusst oder Unterbewusst spielt hierbei keine Rolle. Und jeder Spieler in WoW freut sich wenn Low-Level Charaktere seine Leistungen bewundern ("Du bist ja Stark", "Ging ja echt Schnell, der Run", etc.) oder sogar nur das Equip ("Woher bekommt man [insert Itemname] ?").
Es gibt also zwei Arten wie man In WoW zeigt, dass man der Stärkere ist...die "Schutz-Methode" (eigene und feindliche Fraktion)und die "Gewalt-Methode" (feindliche Fraktion). 
Ich muss allerdings hinzufügen, dass das Level in diesem Falle auch nur *ein* vermeindliches Zeichen der Schwäche ist...dazu kommen noch Equip und Spielerfahrung/weise. 

Es ist also kein Stück verwunderlich, dass viele Spieler kleinere Spieler töten sondern nur natürlich. Man kann ja seine Überlegenheit nicht durch ellenlange philosophische kundtun...das geht in WoW nicht.
WoW-Spielt in einer mittelalterlichen Zeit und daher herrschen dort auch entsprechende Sitten. 
Darüber regen sich in meinen augen nur die Spieler auf die entweder generell schwächer sind (wo auch immer) oder massive Vertreter der "Schutz-Methode" ("Ich helfe immer allen Leuten, damit mich auch alle lieben/bewundern")

Das das ganze nicht Fair ist steht außer Frage...aber so ist nunmal die menschliche Natur.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Del


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. April 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Hä? Zeig mal



Gut, ich räume einen Irrtum ein   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Gegenteil ist der Fall.

Blizz-Nutzungsbedingungen:
"So gilt es als zum Spiel gehörend, wenn Spieler Feinde ihrer Art und/oder ihrer Verbündeten eliminieren und sich um Grabsteine (gravestone) und/oder Körper von Gefallenen (corpse camping) scharen."


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (2. April 2009)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Blizz-Nutzungsbedingungen:
> "So gilt es als zum Spiel gehörend, wenn Spieler Feinde ihrer Art und/oder ihrer Verbündeten eliminieren und sich um Grabsteine (gravestone) und/oder Körper von Gefallenen (corpse camping) scharen."



Was nun auch erklärt warum man es macht... weils dazugehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pathologist (2. April 2009)

Selenor schrieb:


> (...)



Ja so is das nunmal. Ich war letztes Wochenende auch mit nem Kumpel im 40er-Bbereich von Strangle questen (da bei den Raptoren) und auf einmal kam ein Lvl 80 Mage angeritten und hat uns umgeschossen... 3 Mal hab ich mir das Ganze angeguckt und dann umgeloggt. Als ich mit meinem mächtigen Hexer ankam fing er an zu rennen... bis ich Ihn eingeholt und niedergeschnetzelt habe! Mehrmals, so wie er es verdient hat.

Es ist immer das selbe: Lowiekiller können NIX, deshalb töten sie niedrige Chars. Jedes mal wenn meine Twinks von irgendwelchen 80ern getötet werden, stellt sich unmittelbar nach dem Umloggen heraus, dass es totale Nubs sind, die gegen gleichlevelige kein Land sehen.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (2. April 2009)

So, da der Post wieder groß im Kommen ist, werde ich noch nen Beitrag dazu schreiben ^^

Hat nicht direkt was mit dem eigentlich Thema zu tun (dazu hab ich meinen Senf schon abgegeben ;D) aber das ist mir noch eingefallen und außerdem sind ja sowieso schon ziemlich viele unqualifizierte Meldungen hier drin ;p


Jedenfalls, ich bin letze Woche in den W und ÖPL unterwegs gewesen, zwecks Geißelsteine und Ruf für die Argentumheinzis zu farmen... 2 Stunden das gleiche Spiel... viele Mobs pullen, wegbomben, viele mobs pullen, wegbomben.... regen xD
Naja, normalerweise sind die meisten mobs nach 2 - 3  Attacken platt, aber irgendwann war auf einmal einer dabei, der wollte nicht umfallen o.O
Irgendwann war ers dann doch und ich machte mich ans looten...

Und dann bin ich draufgekommen, das war n Menschenpala auf lvl 55, der den scharlachroten Kreuzzüglern ziemlich ähnlich sah xD
Den hab ich scheinbar so nebenbei mitgebombt >.<

Irgendwie tat er mir leid... aber ich hab ihn ohne shice nicht gesehn xD
Meistens kein singletarget gehabt, da ich alles nur geAoe'd habe oder nur zum pullen benutzt xD


----------



## Ridiculous (2. April 2009)

Selenor schrieb:


> als die Eule kam und den Paladin lang genug beschäftige und schließlich auch besiegte



pala fails at eule w00t


----------

